# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > امنیت در نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی > خبر: همه چیز درباره پروتکتور حفاظ ( خرید ، ارسال ، پشتیبانی و... )

## mahziar

اول بگم که تو این تاپیک قصد توهین به هیچ *شخصی* رو ندارم و همینطور که *بعضی ها* با تاپیک هاشون از این بخش به عنوان  *منبع درآمدی* استفاده می کنن ، من هم حق خودم میدونم ، تجربیاتم  از یکی از همین تاپیک های تبلیغاتی موجود در این  بخش رو  در اختیار بقیه قرار بدم تا اونا با آگاهی بیشتر تصمیم به خرید بگیرن .

*تصمیم به خرید پروتکتور ایرانی :*
بعد از کلی تحقیق تو اینترنت و بخش امنیت سایت تصمیم گرفتم ، بجای استفاده از پروتکتورهای خارجی ( که از نظر اساتید این بخش مفت هم نمی ارزن ) ، بیام و از یه پروتکتور داخلی استفاده کنم و خوب بهترین گزینه هایی که پیش روم بود پروتکتور استاد strong Byte و حفاظ آقا نیما (Nima NT)بود و چون من با دات نت برنامه نویسی میکنم (که ای کاش دلفی کار بودم )  ، تنها گزینه ای که برام موند پروتکتور حفاظ بود .

*خرید پروتکتور ایرانی حفاظ :*
دست به کار شدم و یه پیام خصوصی به اقا نیما زدم و امکانات و قیمت پروتکتور رو جویا شدم و در حین مشورت با دوستانم در این بخش و پشتکار آقا نیما در جذب مشتری ("خبری ازتون نشد ؟ "     "من اسم شما رو در لیست مشتریان شرکت قرار دادم "    "شرکت بمناسبت اولین سال افتتاح 50 درصد تخفیف ویژه لحاظ کرده "       "تخفیف بمدت کوتاهی هست و فقط برای بعضی مشتریان "  و....)    بالاخره تصمیم به خرید گرفتم و مبلغ رو به حساب اقا نیما واریز کردم . 

*ارسال پروتکتور حفاظ :*
از این جای کار به بعد  ما  ماندیم و انتظار برای ارسال پک :

خوب توجیهات آقا نیما رو هم داشته باشین در مورد این عدم ارسال پک :

روز اول :*"عجیبه ، چشم حتما" پیگیری میکنم.  "  * 
روز دوم :* " با پیگیری هایی که کردم پک الان تو اداره پست مشهده و بدستتون میرسه "* 
روز چهارم *: "سازمان ارشاد به طرح روی پک گیر داده و ازش خوششون نیومده و پک رو توقیف کردن !"*
روز پنجم *: "شما بهتره از طریق اینترنت نرم افزار رو دانلود کنین تا ان شاا... من مشکل رو حل کنم ."*
روز  هفتم  *: " نتونستم مشکل رو حل کنم ، بزودی دوباره پک رو براتون ارسال میکنم "*

و من موندم و این سوال بی جواب که آخه در روز این همه سی دی های مجاز و غیر مجاز از طریق پست جابجا میشه و  ارشاد به هیچ کدومشون گیر نمیده اما به طرح روی جلد یه نرم افزار امنیتی گیر میده و اونو توقیف میکنه !

روز بیستم *:"خوش قولی بنده باید در مورد خود حفاظ باشه که فکر نمیکنم در این مورد بد قولی کرده باشم (*منظورشون همون نسخه دانلودی هستش که بعد از چند بار دادن لینک و مصیبت تونستم اونو  دانلود کنم *) علاوه بر این من هم خدمتتون گفتم که پک رو ارشاد توقیف کرده چون طراحی پک رو خوششون نیومده ، تولید پک هم خوب کار یک روز نیست که من برم فقط یه دونه پک برای شما تولید کنم و ارسال کنم.... "*

*اما جالبی کار اینجاست که الان نزدیک 5 ماه از خرید پروتکتور میگذره و هنوز من دارم سماق میمکم ! و طی تماسی که با دوستان هم داشتم ، اداره ارشاد تو شهرهای مختلف هم بصورت کاملا هماهنگ و حساب شده همه پک های حفاظ رو توقیف کرده و حتی یه پک هم بدست هیچ کس نرسیده !!!!!!*

*آیا همه شرکت های نرم افزاری هم همین طور با مشتری ها شون برخورد میکنن ؟* 

از این مورد که بگذریم  میرسیم به بحث خود نرم افزار .

*پروتکتور حفاظ و نرم افزار های جانبی ارائه شده با حفاظ :*

خوب اینو دیگه هیچکی نمیدونه که حفاظ چجوری ارائه میشه :

برای یکی  از دوستان لینک 250MB  ی  فرستاده شده ، برای یکی دیگه 100 تا و برای من هم فقط 12 مگا بایت !!!! و بعد از پیگیری های چندین باره من اینو در جوابم دریافت کردم : *"دوست عزیز ، طبق وظیفه کاری بنده قرار دادن برنامه کرک شده و ...* (منظورشون همون برنامه های جانبی هست که برای بقیه ارسال شده و برای من نه !)*تحت اختیار من نیست و من خدمتتون عرض کردم که اجازه بدید لینکی ازشون پیدا کنم و خدمتتون ارسال کنم "*
این رو هم باید عرض کنم همه این دوستان بعلاوه من نسخه کامل با قیمت مساوی رو خریداری کردیم و هیچ بهانه ای در این زمینه پذیرفته نیست .


*پروتکت برنامه با پروتکتور حفاظ :*

خوب نمیدونم شما از یه پروتکتور چه انتظاری دارین ولی من حداقل میخوام امنیتش در حد قابل قبول باشه تو سرعت اجرای برنامم تاثیری نذاره  ، تو همه سیستمها اجرا بشه و...

1- خوب در مورد امنیتش که مفصل در همین بخش بحث شده و در آخر هم به جواب قانع کننده ای نرسیده :

مثلا : *"ادعای آقا نیما درباره اینکه اگه از قفل سخت افزاری استفاده نشه امنیت برنامه صد در صد نیست و فقط 3 یا 4 نفر هستن که میتونن تو ایران برنامه رو کرک کنن  : و دیدیم که در عرض چند روز یه کاربر تازه وارد (البته قصد جسارت به آقای کرکی رو ندارم و منظورم تاریخ عضویت ایشون هست )  میاد و فایل رو انپک میکنه "*


2- سرعت اجرای فایل پروتکت شده رو که اصلا نباید دربارش حرف زد :

شما به عنوان مشتری قبول میکنین یه نرم افزاری بخرین که بعد از کلیک برای اجراش 20 ثانیه منتظر بمونین تا صفحه لاگین باز بشه (تازه تو سیستم من که تقریبا قطعات به روزی داره وگرنه بعضی مشتری هام که هنوز از پنتیوم 3 استفاده میکنن که هیچی دیگه ، یه چای هم باید بخورن تا لاگین ظاهر بشه ! )

3- در مورد سازگاریش با همه سیستم عامل ها هم که باز خریداران حفاظ هر روز با یه مشکل جدید سر و کار دارن 
یه روز انتی ویروس به فایل پروتکت شده گیر میده ، یه روز تو یه سیستم اصلا اجرا نمیشه و... 


*و در آخر هم پشتیبانی پروتکتور حفاظ :*

خوب در این مورد هم مثل موارد قبلی شما نباید روش حساب باز کنید . در مورد همین مشکل دیر اجرا شدن برنامه ها یه ماه (دقیقا 21 روز ) پیش با آقا نیما تماس گرفتم و موضوع رو گفتم و ایشون قول داد تو دو سه روز آینده ورژن جدید نرم افزار رو برام ارسال کنه و چند روز پیش اینو در جوابم که دوباره پیگیری کرده بودم دریافت کردم *:"سه شنبه 07 دی 1389 * *"متاسفانه شرکت با مسایلی روبه رو شده که تا حدی غیر قابل پیش بینی بودن ( با فوت یکی از مدیر عاملان(!) شرکت عملا" وضعیت انحصار وراثت و ... ) به همین علت باز هم بنده ازتون عذرخواهی میکنم و خدممتون قول میدم در اسرع وقت مساله ضد شبیه سازی قفل رو از پروتکتور حذف کنم تا مساله سرعت براتون کاملا" حل بشه چرا که این مشکل به علت حضور سیستم ضد شبیه سازی قفل هستش."*
 و تا به امروز که 14 روز از این جواب مشکوک میگذره هنوز من در انتظارم که ورژن جدید رو دریافت کنم .

----------


## ostovarit

من هم قصد داشتم متنی مشابه این رو انتشار بدم ولی با خودم گفتم چه کاریه حالا یکی داره مراحل رشد رو طی میکنه ما بیایم انتقاد کنیم یک وقت دلسرد میشه ...
ولی من صحبت های این دوستمون رو تایید میکنم ...
بعلاوه اینکه برای من هم قرار بود از طریق پست بسته نرم افزاری حفاظ ارسال بشه که هیچ وقت نشد ... گفتن شده ولی هیچ وقت به دستم نرسید ...
بعد قیمت اولیه رو بهم دادن 150 تومان که بعد از گذشت یک ماه که من نخریده بودم گفتن به عنوان اینکه جایزه بهترین سرویس دهی به مشتری رو گرفتن قیمت رو 50 تومان کردن!
من از یکی از دوستان که در بخش امنیت نرم افزار فعال هستن میزان امنیت یک پروتکتور رو پرسیدم و ایشون گفتن 1 ! 
از اونجایی که تا پروتکتور رو خودت تست نکنی نمیشه کیفیتش رو تشخیص داد گفتم جهنم میخریم حالا یا خوب یا بد ...
5 بار من این پروتکتور رو دانلود کردم هر بار حجم های مختلف از 25 مگ بگیر یا 16 -17 مگ!
نسخه  اولی که فرستاده بودن انتی ویروس نود سی و دو که رو سیستم اکثر کاربران ایرانی هست بهش گیر داد که مجبور به دانلود نسخه های متفاوتی شدم  و خلاصه لینکهای مختلفی برام فرستادن و 100 مگی دانلود کردیم تا بلاخره این مشکل رفع شد...
اما حاصل چی بود؟ یک برنامه که موقع اجرا سرعتش واقعا بد بود... اگر قفل سخت افزاری هم استفاده کنید که دیگه هیچ 3-4 ثانی هم اون زمان میبره حاصل یک برنامه داغونه که به زور میاد بالا ...
پشتبانی این نرم افزار اصلا خوب نبود بیشتر مشتری حکم سیستم های آزمایشی رو برای نرم افزار ایشون داره ... جواب تماس نمیدادن اگر تماس میگرفتم با شرکت یک نفر که اصلا تو جریان کارها نبود تلفن رو جواب میداد و میگفت ایشون دانشگاه! ( خوب این به من ربطی نداره)
تا اینکه در یکی از تاپیک ها گفتم که یک مقاله در رابطه با حفاظ تو فروم مینویسم از اون موقع ایشون خودشون تماس میگرفتن ...
به هر حال نرم افزار رو پروتکت کردم بردم پیش یکی از دوستان که تو کار کرک هست و با کلی خواهش یک نگاهی به نرم افزار انداختن ایشون هم از 10 به این پروتکتور 1 دادن! 
خلاصه که من دیگه از محصولات شرکت یاس و نرم افزار هایی که اقا نیما نوشته باشه استفاده نخواهم کرد و این درست نیست که چهار هزار تا پست تو فروم های مختلف بزنیم که بخوایم یک نرم افزار رو جور دیگه ای جلوه بدیم ... ایشون خودشون ادم خوبیه به دیگر دوستان هم کمک میکنه اما دلیل نمیشه پروتکتورش خوب باشه! و باید در خرید هر محصول نرم افزار دقت لازم رو داشت ....

من پروتکتور ننوشتم که بخوام برای محصول ایشون تبلیغات بد بکنم که بدا بیاید از من بخرید من فقط این محصول رو خریدم و چیزی که گذشته رو اینجا انتقال دادم تا دوستان با اگاهی بیشتری اقدام به خرید بکنن ....
نظرم اینکه ایشون باید خیلی بیشتر رو این پروتکتور کار کنن تا حد اقل درجه امنیتش رو به 3-4 برسونن ... تو قسمت فروش حتما به حرف هایی که میزنن عمل کنن اگر قراره نرم افزار دانلود بشه همون اول گفته بشه نه اینکه بگن بسته ای پست شده و هیچ وقت نرسه ... 

امیدوارم شاهد پیشرفت دوستان در این بخش باشیم ... امیدوارم

----------


## Nima NT

*سلام دوستان
اول از همه از انتقاد به شیوه لجن مال کردنتون بسیار متشکرم و بسیار تشکر میکنم که پاسخ زحمات بنده رو اینطوری دادید.
آقای استوار ، آقای مازیار اگر با قیمت پروتکتور با قیمت کمتر از قیمت مشخص شده ( به خاطر بازه های تخفیفی شرکت ) به شما فروخته شده باید از این بابت از شرکت متشکر باشید یا شاکی ! واقعا" از این بابت ازتون تشکر میکنم.
در مورد دریافت برنامه از طریق اینترنت و عدم رسیدن پک به دست دو دوست بزرگوار بله مشکلاتی وجود داشت که متاسفانه حل نشد ولی برادر من بینی و بین الله شما کی تماس گرفتید که پک میخواهید ؟؟ غیر از این بود که برنامه روی سیستم شما اجرا نشد و هر باری که تماس گرفتید تا اجرای کامل برنامه بنده مشکلاتی که داشتید رو قدم به قدم حل کردم ( هم آقای مازیار و هم آقای استوار ).
تغییر حجم فایلها کاملا" مساله ای هست که به شرکت مربوط میشه و فکر نمیکنم برای شما بخواد مساله ای رو ایجاد بکنه ! آیا برنامه ناقص تحویل شما داده شده ؟ آقای استوار غیر از این هست که برنامه کامل به شما تحویل داده شد ؟؟؟ واقعا" از دستت درد نکنه ای که گفتید سپاس گذارم !
تا به امروز جز مشاوره در مواردی به هیچ کدوم از مشتریان به جر حفاظ برنامه دیگه ای داده نشده که اگر الان هم برنامه ای داده بودیم متهم بودیم که نسخه های کرک شده رو فروختیم !!!

نهایتا" میرسم به امنیت برنامه و ... ، این مساله کاملا" نسبی هستش که هر کسی نسبت به امنیت یک پروتکتور دیدی داشته باشه ، نظر دادن در مورد امنیت برنامه ها چیزی هست شخصی و نمیشه حرف یک فرد رو حجت قرار داد حالا اگر این حرف امنیت 10 باشه یا یک ، این یک اصل هستش در مورد امنیت نرم افزار.* *

مورد آخر سرعت اجرا ، دقت اجرا و مواردی از این قبیل هستش که پروتکتور حفاظ با مشکلاتی در این موارد مواجه بود که تا حدی این مسایل حل شده و تا چند روز آینده به روز رسانی های مربوطه برای کاربران از جمله شما و آقای مازیار هم ارسال خواهد شد.* *

راه حلی که به نظر بنده میرسه این هست که قبل از توزیع این محصول نسخه دمویی در سایت قرار بگیره تا کاربران عزیز خودشون موارد عنوان شده رو تست کنن تا تصمیم صحیحی بگیرن و تحت تاثیر رفتار دیگران نباشند چرا که نه این جور مسایل که قبلها کاربران مشکوکی از جمله Cracki (که متاسفانه در سایت با چندین یوزر فعال هستند ) هم سعی در آجر کردن روزی دیگران داشتند.*

----------


## mahziar

اصلا با حرفاتون موافق نیستم مخصوصا این یکی *:"انتقاد به شیوه لجن مال کردنتون بسیار متشکرم "*

*من چند بار باید برای یه موضوع به شما پیام خصوصی بدم ، چند بار خواهش کنم ، چند بار تمنا کنم .*
*آخه هرکس هم آستانه تحملی داره و وقتی سر ریز شد دیگه باید انتظار هر عملی رو داشت .*

*شما خوب بلدید جواب منتقداتون رو به شیوه مقالطه بدین و سعی میکنین با سفسطه (ببخشین اگه غلط املایی داره ) یه جوری همیشه تو تاپیک های انتقادی موضوع رو ماست مالی کنین و سرشو هم بیارین.*

*5 ماه زمان کمی هست برای ارسال پک (که البته با پیگیری هایی که من از اداره پست کردم اصلا چنین بسته ای برام نیومده که بخواد توقیف بشه )*

*1 ماه زمان کمی هست برای ارسال نسخه جدید پروتکتوری که آماده عرضه هست* 

*همیشه واقع بین باشین و یه بار هم که شده حرف حق رو قبول کنین .*

----------


## ostovarit

شما گفتی پک فرستادی از طریق پست ولی نفرستادی! ( این رو چه جور توجیه  میکنی) ... اگرم به فرضم میفرستادی به درد نمیخورد! چرا؟ چونکه من بعد از  اینکه شما نسخه اول رو بهم دادی رو اکس پی نصب کردم مشکل داشت رو ویستا نصب  کردم نصب شد! بعد وقتی پروتکت میکردیم نود بهش گیر میداد که باز نسخه  فرستادی مثلا رفع شد! خوب اگرم پک از طریق پست میفرستادی به درد من نمیخورد  چون این مشکلات رو داشت و باید دوباره ارسال میکردی ... پس وقتی من میگم شما رو ما داری ازمایش میکنی  بهت بر نخوره ... شاید در اینده یک روزی این یک پروتکتور خوب بشه ... الان  که نیست !
من باید 50 تومن پول بدم بدم بشینم بیش از 100 مگ دانلود کنم ! 
اینکه نسخه های شما مشکل داره و در طول یک هفته پنج نسخه واسم فرستادی این یعنی پشتیبانی!!!! 
هر کس امنیت رو یک طور میسنجه قبول... کاربر کرکی ادم مشکوکه قبول ... دیگر  کاربرا هم مشکوکن دوست من که اصلا شما رو نمیشناسه بازم مشکوکه همه اشتباه  میکنن؟ درجه امنیت نرم افزار شما هم 100 از 10 خوبه؟ !!!
از اولم قرار بود نسخه دمو بزارید به یکی از کاربرا هم که همشهری خودتونه هم قولش رو داده بودید ولی چیزی ندیدیم ...


*بحث فایده نداره هدف این تاپیک بررسی حفاظ هست و انتقال تجربه خریدی که داشتیم ... با کلمات بازی کردن جز وقت تلف کردن چیزی نداره ...
من اتفاق هایی رو که افتاده بود بدون کم و زیاد اینجا نوشتم ... من تجربه خودم رو گفتم*

----------


## Nima NT

*در مورد مشکل پروتکتور مشکل رو قبول کردم خواهشا" پست هام رو با دقت بخونید...*



> مورد آخر سرعت اجرا ، دقت اجرا و مواردی از این قبیل هستش که پروتکتور حفاظ  با مشکلاتی در این موارد مواجه بود که تا حدی این مسایل حل شده و تا چند  روز آینده به روز رسانی های مربوطه برای کاربران از جمله شما و آقای مازیار  هم ارسال خواهد شد.


*و چی گفتم ، عرض کردم که مشکلتون رو حل میکنیم و براتون ارسال میکنیم ، همین امروز اولین به روز رسانی پروتکتور آماده شده که تا چند ساعت دیگه نسخه دمو رو هم همینجا آپلود میکنم.
ببینید برادر بزرگوار در مورد درخواست پک و ... وقتی درخواستی از شما دریافت نمیکنم مساله رو منتفی میبینم چرا که برنامه رو ما به دست شما رسوندیم ، پست خدارو شکر تا تونست برای کار ما بازی در آورد و ما هم عملا" مساله رو پست رو به خاطر عدم همکاری سازمان پست پیگیری نکردیم.

حالا نرسیدن پک به شما کار شما رو لنگ گذاشته ؟؟ آیا فکر نمیکنید این ایراد گرفتن ها یه جور ایراد بنی اسرائیلی گرفتن هست ؟* *
نه با من بلکه با خودتون صادق باشید و خواهشا" انصافتون رو گم نکنید.*

----------


## Nima NT

> شما گفتی پک فرستادی از طریق پست ولی نفرستادی! ( این رو چه جور توجیه  میکنی) ... اگرم به فرضم میفرستادی به درد نمیخورد! چرا؟ چونکه من بعد از  اینکه شما نسخه اول رو بهم دادی رو اکس پی نصب کردم مشکل داشت رو ویستا نصب  کردم نصب شد! بعد وقتی پروتکت میکردیم نود بهش گیر میداد که باز نسخه  فرستادی مثلا رفع شد! خوب اگرم پک از طریق پست میفرستادی به درد من نمیخورد  چون این مشکلات رو داشت و باید دوباره ارسال میکردی ... پس وقتی من میگم شما رو ما داری ازمایش میکنی  بهت بر نخوره ... شاید در اینده یک روزی این یک پروتکتور خوب بشه ... الان  که نیست !
> من باید 50 تومن پول بدم بدم بشینم بیش از 100 مگ دانلود کنم ! 
> اینکه نسخه های شما مشکل داره و در طول یک هفته پنج نسخه واسم فرستادی این یعنی پشتیبانی!!!! 
> هر کس امنیت رو یک طور میسنجه قبول... کاربر کرکی ادم مشکوکه قبول ... دیگر  کاربرا هم مشکوکن دوست من که اصلا شما رو نمیشناسه بازم مشکوکه همه اشتباه  میکنن؟ درجه امنیت نرم افزار شما هم 100 از 10 خوبه؟ !!!
> از اولم قرار بود نسخه دمو بزارید به یکی از کاربرا هم که همشهری خودتونه هم قولش رو داده بودید ولی چیزی ندیدیم ...
> 
> 
> *بحث فایده نداره هدف این تاپیک بررسی حفاظ هست و انتقال تجربه خریدی که داشتیم ... با کلمات بازی کردن جز وقت تلف کردن چیزی نداره ...
> من اتفاق هایی رو که افتاده بود بدون کم و زیاد اینجا نوشتم ... من تجربه خودم رو گفتم*


*آقای استوار خواهشا" توهین آمیز برخورد نکنید
امنیت برنامه و ... هر چه قدر باشه نهایتا" نسبی هست و اگر بنده به عنوان کسی که شاید کمی تجربه بیشتری داره این حرفم رو که امنیت نسبی هست از باد هوا نمیزنم و از روی تجربه کاری خودم دارم میگم ، من حرفی روی امنیت برنامه ندارم چرا که قبلا" بارها و بارها تست شده و کسایی که خواستن نتیجه بگیرن نتیجه گیری کردن و کسی که هنوز منتظر اسب سفید با امنیت 1000% هست هنوزهم منتظر خواهد موند !
در مورد عدم ارسال پک در پاسخ قبلی به صورت کلی جواب دادم.
حالا برنامه مشکل داشته یا نداشته شما میگفتید من چی کار کنم ؟ برنامه مورد داره شما هم میخواهید مورد برنامه حل بشه ولی دانلود هم نکنید ! این شدنی هست ؟؟؟*

----------


## mahziar

عزیز حداقل اول خوب اطمینان حاصل کن بعد بفروش برسون .
این یک کار رو که میتونستی انجام بدی .
مثل این که بلا نسبت ما خودمون تو شرکت هم کار کردیم بصورت شخصی هم کار کردیم ، وقتی که یه نرم افزار مشکل داره اول از مشتری معذرت خواهی میکنن ، بعد حتی شده روی یه سی دی معمولی ، نرم افزار رو رایت میکنن میفرستن براش .

----------


## Nima NT

*فرمایشات شما رو در مورد مشکلات پروتکتور کاملا" قبول دارم و عرض کردم که این مشکلات در نسخه بروز رسانی همگی حل شدند و بنده از خدمتتون فرصت خواستم تا نسخه به روز رسانی کلی برای شما و آقای استوار ارسال بشه ولی متاسفانه شما به جای عدم پیگیری نسخه به روز رسانی اینگونه برخورد کردید.*

----------


## mahziar

من دیگه کلا حرفی ندارم .

از خیر حفاظ هم گذشتم .

نسخه بروز رسانی هم نمیخوام ( چون دوباره به همین وضعیت دچار میشه )

فقط قصدم اطلاع رسانی به بقیه دوستان بود از تجربه ای که داشتم همین . والسلام .

اگه در مورد تاپیک هم ناراحتید یه پیام خصوصی به یکی از مدیرا بزنین و بخواید که این تاپیک حذف بشه .

----------


## Nima NT

نمیخوام تاپیک حذف بشه چون نیازی ندارم.
بنده نسخه دمو پروتکتور ( نسخه به روز شده ) رو تا 1 ساعت دیگه در سایت آپلود میکنم قضاوت با خود کاربران هست که نسخه دوم رو دانلود کنن و خودشون تست کنن که ببینن تا چه حد ایرادهای بنی اسرائیلی شما درست هستش !!!



> *1 ماه زمان کمی هست برای ارسال نسخه جدید پروتکتوری که آماده عرضه هست*


اولا" که درخواست شما یکبار بیشتر نبود و بنده کف دستم رو بو نکردم که شما مشکلتون حل شد یا نه و باید از طرف شما اطلاع داده بشه که مشکل من با آپدیت قبلی حل نشد ، وقتی برنامه رو دانلود میکنید و دیگه خبری ازتون نمیشه چه توقعی دارید ، نکنه توقع دارید تیم پشتیبان بفرستم تا بیان برنامه رو با التماس براتون نصب کنن ؟؟!! 
نسخه فول هم طبق وظیفه برای شما ارسال میشه حالا اگر خودتون دانلود نکنید و ... ، خود دانید.
برنامه دمو هم در سایت قرار گرفت ، دوستان دانلود کنن و صحبت ها رو خودشون مقایسه کنن.

----------


## HadiDelphi

من خودم هم يکي از کاربراي پروتکتور حفاظ هستم و برنامه هاي شرکت رو باهاش محافظت کرديم ( نسخه 1.7 تا 1.9.1 ) ؛ در مورد پست و ارسال از طريق پست رو نميدونم چون به صورت مستقيم از آقاي نيک جو برنامه رو دريافت کردم و نيازي به پست نبود
در مورد کارکرد برنامه در نسخه 1.7 و 1.8 اين پروتکتور مسايل و مشکلاتي بود ولي انصافا" در نسخه 1.9.1 اون من مشکلي نداشتم و برنامه ها خيلي راحت محافظت و خيلي راحت هم اجرا ميشدن.
خود ما هم شامل تخفيفات پروتکتور شديم و نميدونم مشکل دوستان چي هستش که اينطوري در مورد تخفيف قيمت پروتکتور حرف ميزنن ، نه اينکه فکر کنيد آقاي نيک جو همشهري و دوست من هست که دارم ازش دفاع ميکنم بلکه چون از پروتکتور راضي هستم و در جريان توليد اون بودم دارم اين حرف رو ميزنم پروتکتور حفاظ شايد مشکلاتي داره ولي عوض اينکه اينطوري برخورد کنيد کمي با صبوري هم ميتونيد مشکلاتتون رو حل کنيد من هم مشکل داشتم ولي با تماس و توضيح مشکل و حتي چندباري مراجعه حضوري آقاي نيکجو مشکلات پروتکتور حل شد و الان خودم و چندتا از همکارام هم از اين پروتکتور استفاده ميکنيم
در مورد امنيت برنامه هم نظري ندارم چون به شخصه امکانات يک پروتکتور بيشتر از امنيت اون براي من مهمه چون نيازي که من داشتم رو رفع کرد و همين براي من کافي هستش.

----------


## mahziar

همونطور که گفتم اصلا دیگه قصد ندارم هیچ حرفی بزنم ، چون وقتم بیشتر از این ارزش داره که بخوام کل کل کنم .

فقط باز شما دارید از راه سفسطه وارد میشید و خودتون رو طلبکار میدونید :




> اولا" که درخواست شما یکبار بیشتر نبود و بنده کف دستم رو بو نکردم که شما مشکلتون حل شد یا نه و باید از طرف شما اطلاع داده بشه که مشکل من با آپدیت قبلی حل نشد ، وقتی برنامه رو دانلود میکنید و دیگه خبری ازتون نمیشه چه توقعی دارید ، نکنه توقع دارید تیم پشتیبان بفرستم تا بیان برنامه رو با التماس براتون نصب کنن ؟؟!!


جهت روشن شدن این موضوع برای دوستان تعداد پست های من جهت درخواست نسخه جدید رو ملاحظه بفرمایید :

*1-............................شنبه 8 ابان ماه 1389*




> در نسخه به روز رسانی این مشکلات حل شده که برای شما هم ارسال کردم...





> سلام
> 
> لطفا برای من هم ارسال کنید.


این هم آدرس تاپیک: https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...ظ-quot/page7

*2-.......................................پیام خصوصی در تاریخ :چهارشنبه 28 مهر 1389 14:44 عصر* 



> سلام 
> 
> دمت گرم آقا نیما
> 
> اون از پک فرستادنت ، اینم از لینکی که میخواستی برای ما بزاری 
> 
> واقعا گل کاشتی 
> 
> تو برنامه نویسا دیگه این قدر بد قولشو ندیده بودیم که دیدیم


*3-.........................پیام خصوصی در تاریخ :یک شنبه 09 آبان 1389 22:12 عصر 
*



> سلام اقا نیما 
> 
> من هم مشکل ostovarit رو دارم .
> 
> من اول فکر میکردم چون قفل نرم افزاری تو برنامم اجرا میشه برنامه یه تیک 7 ثانیه ای داره ، اما وقتی اونو غیر فعال هم کردم ، برنامه برای اجرا یه تیک 7 ثانیه ای داره تا اجرا بشه !
> 
> مشکل از کجاست ؟
> 
> نسخه جدید برطرف شده ؟


*4-..........................پیام خصوصی در تاریخ :چهارشنبه 17 آذر 1389 18:28 عصر* 




> سلام
> 
> اقا این نسخه جدید نرم افزار چی شد ؟
> 
> این تیک قبل از اجرای برنامه خیلی مشتری هامو اذیت میکنه و شاکی هستن .
> 
> تو سیستم های ضعیف تر تا 13 ثانیه هم طول میکشه .


*5-........................................پیام خصوصی در تاریخ :سه شنبه 07 دی 1389 18:12 عصر* 




> سلام
> 
> واقعا معنای پشتیبانی رو هم فهمیدیدم ، من یک ماه و نیم پیش پی ام دادم گفتم این تیک اول اجرا (بعضی مواقع تا 20 ثانیه )مشتری هامو داره اذیت میکنه و همه شاکی هستن ، اما دریغ از یه ذره توجه .
> 
> این نسخه بعدی حفاظ چی شد ؟ بیخیال بشیم ؟


 
*خودتون قضاوت کنین من هیچ حرف دیگه ای ندارم .*

----------


## Nima NT

*مثل اینکه شما متوجه نشدی برادر بزرگوار ، اونقدر حرص و قصد و غرض جلوی چشاتون رو گرفته که کلا" پست ها رو نصفه کاره میخونید.
معلوم نیست هدفتون چی هست ، یه جا میگید چرا تخفیف دادید ؟؟؟!! یه جا چرا پست نیومد ؟! حالا که اینها رو توضیح دادم میفرمائید من نتونستم از نسخه استفاده کنم و مدت ارسال به روز رسانی طول کشید ، جمع کن برادر من ، شما حتی با خودت هم رو راست نیستی ؛ 8 آبان من نسخه براتون ارسال کردم غیر از اینکه حتی دریغ از یک جواب ، حالا هم نسخه فول رو ارسال کردم مگه نگاه میکنید ؟؟؟؟ حالا همینجا میگم نسخه فول براتون ارسال شده حالا اگر دوباره از روی هر چی دانلود نکنید و 6 ماه بعد بیاید و اینجا گرد و خاک کنید به بنده و تیم همکارم هیچ ربطی نداره.*

----------


## mahziar

> *مثل اینکه شما متوجه نشدی برادر بزرگوار ، اونقدر حرص و قصد و غرض جلوی چشاتون رو گرفته که کلا" پست ها رو نصفه کاره میخونید.
> معلوم نیست هدفتون چی هست ، یه جا میگید چرا تخفیف دادید ؟؟؟!! یه جا چرا پست نیومد ؟! حالا که اینها رو توضیح دادم میفرمائید من نتونستم از نسخه استفاده کنم و مدت ارسال به روز رسانی طول کشید ، جمع کن برادر من ، شما حتی با خودت هم رو راست نیستی ؛ 8 آبان من نسخه براتون ارسال کردم غیر از اینکه حتی دریغ از یک جواب ، حالا هم نسخه فول رو ارسال کردم مگه نگاه میکنید ؟؟؟؟ حالا همینجا میگم نسخه فول براتون ارسال شده حالا اگر دوباره از روی هر چی دانلود نکنید و 6 ماه بعد بیاید و اینجا گرد و خاک کنید به بنده و تیم همکارم هیچ ربطی نداره.*


پیام خصوصی های من و تاریخ هاش همه گویا و ناطق هستن و اونایی که بخوان بفهمن من چی میگم خودشون میفهمن ، اگه 8 ابان نسخه اپدیت ارسال شده بود ، من میومدم اینهمه پیام خصوصی بزنم بگم حفاظ مشکل داره ؟؟؟؟؟ میخوای جواب همین پیامها رو هم که از طرف شما اومده بزارم تا باز افکار عمومی روشن تر بشه (اینجا شو خیلی خوب اومدم !) !!!!

گذاشتن یه دمو تو سایت که اونم معلوم نیست به سرنوشت قبلی دچار بشه یا نه ، میشه ارسال نسخه فول ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

شما یا خودت رو گول میزنی ، یا فکر میکنی بقیه هیچی نمی فهمن   .

من کجا تو پست هام گفتم *"چرا تخفیف دادید ؟؟؟!! یه جا چرا پست نیومد ؟"* به قول خودت ، برادر من شما داری پستهای یکی دیگه رو هم از طرف من حساب میکنی!!!(دوستان به پستهای صفحه قبل و پستهای جناب OSTOVARIT یه نگاه بندازین )

----------


## Nima NT

*



			
				من کجا تو پست هام گفتم
			
		

*


> *"چرا تخفیف دادید ؟؟؟!! یه جا چرا پست نیومد ؟" به  قول خودت ، برادر من شما داری پستهای یکی دیگه رو هم از طرف من حساب  میکنی!!!(دوستان به پستهای صفحه قبل و پستهای جناب OSTOVARIT یه نگاه  بندازین )*


*

واقعا" یادتون رفت ؟؟؟


*


> *ارسال پروتکتور حفاظ :
> از این جای کار به بعد  ما  ماندیم و انتظار برای ارسال پک :*


*




			
				و من موندم و این سوال بی جواب که آخه در روز این همه سی دی های مجاز و غیر  مجاز از طریق پست جابجا میشه و  ارشاد به هیچ کدومشون گیر نمیده اما به  طرح روی جلد یه نرم افزار امنیتی گیر میده و اونو توقیف میکنه !
			
		

*


> *اما جالبی کار اینجاست که الان نزدیک 5 ماه از خرید  پروتکتور میگذره و هنوز من دارم سماق میمکم ! و طی تماسی که با دوستان هم  داشتم ، اداره ارشاد تو شهرهای مختلف هم بصورت کاملا هماهنگ و حساب شده همه  پک های حفاظ رو توقیف کرده و حتی یه پک هم بدست هیچ کس نرسیده !!!!!!*


*

اینجا ایرادات به پست تموم میشه و حالا نوبت به حجم لینک ها میرسه که واقعا" خنده داره !




			
				برای یکی  از دوستان لینک 250MB  ی  فرستاده شده ، برای یکی دیگه 100 تا و  برای من هم فقط 12 مگا بایت !!!! و بعد از پیگیری های چندین باره من اینو  در جوابم دریافت کردم
			
		

بنده نسخه آپدیت رو که البته منکر افت سرعتش نمیشم رو براتون ارسال کردم یا حالا دانلود کردید و تست نکردید یا اصلا" دانلود نکردید اینجاش دیگه خدا عالم است و بس.
نسخه دمو تو سایت قرارداده شده هر کسی نگران سرعت ؛ کیفیت و ... هست میتونه هر تستی که مد نظرش هست رو انجام بده ، دوستانی هم که دات نت کار هستن چون بخش دات نت اون غیر فعال هست برای دریافت نسخه دمو مخصوص دات نت میتونن با خود بنده تماس بگیرن.*

----------


## mahziar

دوستان عزیز شما جمله * " چرا پست نیومد ؟"*  رو چه چیز برداشت میکنید ؟

1-  پست شما که حاوی لینک ویا .......  بود نیومد (بدست من نرسید )

2- چرا اداره پست پک حاوی پروتکتور حفاظ که از طرف شما ارسال شده بود را برای من نیاورد !

اگه گفتم *"من کجا تو پست هام گفتم "*  برداشت من جمله شماره 1 بود . اخوی(!) نرم افزار فروختی باید پک برام ارسال میکردی من تو چند تا پیام خصوصی گفتم که این پک رو برای رئیس شرکتی که کار میکنم خریدم و اون هم پیله کرده میگه  این نرم افزار اگه یه نرم افزار امنیتی درست و حسابیه پس کو پک نرم افزار ؟ کو فرم قراردادی که اونا نرم افزار به ما فروختن و...

هر چیزی یه قوانینی داره  رو هوا که نمیشه نرم افزار فروخت بدونه پک ، فرم قرارداد و...

----------


## Nima NT

من هم به شما چی گفتم گفتم پک تو اداره پست دچار مشکل شده حالا شما قبول نداری چیز دیگه ای ، ولی مساله اینجاست که عدم رسیدن پک نرم افزار به دست شما یه جورایی به نفع من شده به قول آقای استوار اگر پک به دستتون میرسید الان حتما" ادعا میکردید که پکی که دادی مال نسخه 1.8 هست و ما پک نسخه 2.0 رو هم میخواهیم ، طبق روال کاری برای کارفرما لزومی نداره که حتما" نسخه به روز رسانی طی پک ارسال بشه.
حالا برادر من ببین من حتی گفتم تو پست هام که نسخه فول 2 براتون ارسال میشه ( علاوه بر به روز رسانی ها ) شما چی گفتی ؛ گفتی نمیخوام دیگه ، حالا حق دارم اگر بعد از 3 ماه یا هر چی بیای بگی من نرم افزار خریدم و کسی نسخه به روز به من نداد شاکی بشم ؟ همین الانش وقتی من دارم نسخه جدید رو میدم بهت میگی نمیخوام حالا چه اعتباری وجود داره که من قبل هم نسخه به روز رسانی دادم بهت و شما دانلود کردی و دیدی نشده ؟؟

----------


## mahziar

> بنده نسخه آپدیت رو که البته منکر افت سرعتش نمیشم رو براتون ارسال کردم یا حالا دانلود کردید و تست نکردید یا اصلا" دانلود نکردید اینجاش دیگه خدا عالم است و بس.


کدوم نسخه ، کدوم ارسال اگه منظورتون همونیه که الان دارم (1.9.1)که این تاپیک رو کلا برای مصایب خودم در رابطه با همین نسخه درست کردم .

----------


## Nima NT

واسه هر به روز رسانی که نسخه نمیدن ، من از این نسخه 1.9.1 سه تا فکر کنم براتون ارسال کردم.

----------


## mahziar

هی میگی نسخه بروز رسانی دادم بروز رسانی دادم بروز رسانیییییییی دادم ، کلا فقط یه نسخه لینک دانلود دادی (همین 1.9.1) که اینم مشکل داره .

----------


## mahziar

کلا فکر کنم خواب نما شدی  سه بار !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  جل الخالق حتما حساب کاربری من جن داره و اونا دانلود کردن به من چیزی نگفتن 

باز داری میری تو کار سفسطه ها !

اینجوری پیش بره اولین مدیر تاپیک رو برای حرفهای صدمن یه غاز پاک میکنه و اطلاع رسانی من هم هدر میشه .

----------


## Nima NT

برادر من شما برو یه بار دیگه لیست هات رو چک کن ، من ارسال کردم ؛ شما متاسفانه پاسخی ندادی به بنده و چون کدهای فعالسازی برای هر سه آپدیت یکسان هستش من هم بیخیال شدم به همین دلیل بود که اول گفتم خوب باید بهم بگی که هنوز مشکل داری ، چون من با ارسال نسخه به روز شده سعی دارم مشکل شما رو حل کنم و با عدم دریافت پاسخ از شما فکر میکنم مشکلتون حل شد ، حالا تقصیر دست منه که یا شما دانلود کردی یا اصلا" توجه نکردی یا هر چی ( نیمخوام تهمت بزنم شایدم نرسیده ) ؛ من اینها رو گفتم تا بگم که تا الان هر کسی مشکلی داشته اگر گفته حل شده شما نگفتی که حل نشده وگرنه اگر اینطوری بود که شما میگفتی الان باید من به جرم کلاهبرداری تو زندان بودم چرا که مشتری های حفاظ تو همین سایت کم نیستن و اگر همشون اراده میکردن الان از سایت اخراج میشدم پس برادر من یه کم واقع بین باش کسی نمیخوام مشکل شما حل نشه شما مشکل خودت رو از روی غرورت یا هر چیزی ابراز نکردی و پیگیر مساله نبودی به همین دلیل کار خودت لنگ مونده ، حالا اومدی و میگی هنوز مشکل دارم باشه من میگم برو نسخه 2 رو از سایت دانلود کنن ببین راحتی باهاش ؟ باز میگی این دمو هم مثل اون یکی هست و ... ، میبینی خودت نمیخوای مشکلت حل بشه.
کوتاهی خودت رو گردن دیگرن ننداز ، حالا من وظیفه خودم میدونم که مشکل شما رو اگر حل نشده مثل بقیه حل کنم پس باز هم میگم ، نسخه دمو رو دانلود کنید ببینید اگر از لحاظ سرعت و ... راحت هستید یا خیر. اگر میگم نسخه دمو رو اول دانلود کنید چون نسبت به نسخه فول کم حجم تره و باعث میشه که دوباره اگر مشکلی براتون پیش اومد از تعداد دانلود ها شکایتی پیش نیاد.




> اینجوری پیش بره اولین مدیر تاپیک رو برای حرفهای صدمن یه غاز پاک میکنه و اطلاع رسانی من هم هدر میشه .


پس معلوم میشه هدف شما حل مشکلتون نیست ، هدفتون خراب کردن حفاظ هست پس به احتمال قوی نسخه دمو هم دانلود نخواهد شد و بعد از یه ماه میخوای بگی که نسخه 2 هم فلان شد و ... !

----------


## mahziar

نسخه دمویی که دات نتش غیر فعال هست چه بدرده من میخوره ؟؟؟

شما اصلا کلا حرف خودت رو میزنی .
من اگه غرور داشتم اون همه پیام خصوصی برای مشکلم میزدم ؟ (و بعدش غرور چه ربطی به عدم پیگیری برای رفع مشکل نرم افزار داره )

اگه مشکلم حل میشد میومدم این تاپیک رو راه بندازم ؟

یه دونه از اون پیام هایی که برای من زدی و بقول خودت نسخه آپدیت فرستادی رو بزار ببینیم کی راست میگه کی دروغ !!!!

----------


## Nima NT

شما نسخه دمو رو با Win32 یا دات نت پروتکت کنی برات فرقی نمیکنه اگر بخوای مشکلت حل بشه.
من نسخه فول رو هم برات ارسال میکنم خواستی دانلود کن خواستی نکن.
خود دانی.

----------


## ostovarit

به نظر من تمام مشکلاتی که پیش اومد سر این قضیه بود که قبل از اینکه حفاظ منتشر بشه باید حسابی تست میشد ... اگر هم تست شده کم بوده ... در عرض یک هفته 5 نسخه منتشر کردن اونم با لینک های دانلودی اصلا جالب نیست و کاملا غیر حرفه ای هست ... وقتی میگیم پک نرم افزاری، این گیر دادن نیست این نشون میده نرم افزار شما انقدر امادگیش رو داره که واسش پک درست بشه نه اینکه لینک بدید من تست کنم حالا درسته یا غلط دوباره یک لینک دیگه... تازه این رو هم نمیشه ملاک قرار داد خیلی از نرم افزار های موجود در بازار که پک هم شدن و اسم رسمی هم دارن وقتی نصب میکنی باز به مشکل میخورن دیگه وای به حال نرم افزاری که پک هم نشه! بحث این نیست که حفاظ به طور کلی بده .... بلکه صحبت اینه که اون موقع که پروتکتور به بازار اومد به عنوان یک پروتکتور امادگیش رو نداشت ... اگر داشت به جای ارسال پنج لینک یک پک از طریق پست ارسال میشد. این حرف هم که پست همکاری نکرد حرف بیهوده ای هست ... من هر روز با پست کار میکنم قوانینشون رو هم میدونم ... یک بار فرستادید ارشاد گیر داد (که این رو هم بعید میدونم) ...خوب دوباره میفرستادید ... مشتری شما پول داده و توقع داره محصولی دریافت کنه! ... نه اینکه وقتش رو با دانلود های متعدد تلف کنه ... از بحث دانلود پک هم بگذریم ... حفاظ امکانات خوبی داره ولی من اون رو در درجه اول به عنوان یک پروتکتور خریدم و میخوام از نظر امنیتی نرم افزار من رو به درجه مطلوبی برسونه ( مطلوب یعنی حداقل جوجه کرکر ها نتونن کرکش کنن حالا گنده های کرک به کنار ... این رو میدونم هیچ وقت ما نمیتونیم به امنیت صد در صد برسیم ولی میتونیم از بین پروتکتور های موجود در بازار بهترینش رو انتخاب کنیم)... از کاربر های همین فروم نظر خواستم و از دوستانم که اصلا شما رو نمی شناسن و نظرشون بدون جانب گیری بوده و سطح علمی متفاوتی هم داشتن ... در مجموع این پروتکتور رو قوی نمی دونستن ... و به مراتب اون رو از نمونه های خارجی ضعیف تر میدونن ... من علم کافی در این مورد ندارم و خودم قضاوت نمیکنم و برای همین از دوستانی که تجربه در زمینه کرک نرم افزار و حفاظتش رو دارن نظر خواستم ...

حتی با شرکت منشور سیمسن که خودشون تولید کننده قفل های سخت افزاری هم هستن مشاوره کردم ( خود منشور سیسمین پروتکتور داره ولی برای زبان های دات نتی نیست پس دلیل نداره که بخوان از پروکتور دات نتی بد گویی کنن) در جواب گفتن : یک شرکتی تو تبریزه برای خودشون پروتکتور نوشته ما توصیه نمیکنیم ... ولی باز هم این حرف رو ملاک قرار ندادم و به تحقیقم ادامه دادم.

چه نفعی برای من یا اقای مازیار داره که کسی پروتکتور شما رو بخره یا نخره !!! که بخوایم خرابش کنیم یا بالا ببریمش ... اگر خاطرتون باشه من تاپیک تست انپکت می رو با اجازه خودتون زدم و خداییش تا اخرشم این تاپیک رو دنبال کردم... پس اگر شکایتی هم میشه که هدف این تاپیک شکایت هم نبود اطلاع رسانی بود به جای جبهه گیری به حل مشکل بپردازیم اونم نه با کل کل کردن در این تاپیک ... یکی شاید حاضر باشه با این شرایط هم باز این پروتکتور رو بخره کسی من رو مجبور به خرید این پروتکتور نکرده بود و تا زمانی هم که یک پروتکتور رو نخری و تست نکنی نمیتونی در باره امنیتش قضاوت کنی ولی اگر من روز اول میدونستم این روش خرید و کیفیت هست هیچ وقت اقدام نمی کردم ... به جای بحث کردن  و بی محتوا دونستن بحث های دیگران و نوشتن پیام های خصوصی همدیگه شما بیا از این صحبت هایی که میشه ایراد های کار رو در بیار و رفع کن ... 

در مورد دمو هم پیشنهاد من اینه که یک نمونه که کلیه امکانات درش فعال باشه رو بزارید ولی نرم افزار پروتکت شده با دمو، فقط یک مدت کار کنه... اینطوری بهتر میشه پروکتور رو سنجید تا زمانی که فقط برخی امکانات فعال هست... یا هر روشی که خودتون میدونید دمو ایجاد کنید ولی امکانات فعال باشه!

در کل این مطلب رو هم بگم اقا نیما هم به من و هم به دوستان دیگه بار ها لطف کردن وسوالاتمون رو در زمینه امنیت  جواب دادن من به ایشون احترام میزارم و شخصا با ایشون مشکلی ندارم حرف من سر پروتکتور هست نه خودشون
با ارزوی موفقیت روز افزون برای شما دوست عزیز

----------


## Nima NT

بله شاید مشکلاتی بوده ولی هیچ کس منکر مشکلات نبوده ، کاربرایی بودن که براشون پک ارسال شده ولی متاسفانه برای شما دو بزرگورا این مورد پیش اومده ولی این دلیل نمیشه که من کوتاهی کردم یا چیزی شبیه اون ، غیر از این بوده که همیشه در تلاش بودم و بودیم که مشلات شما حل بشه ، مشکلات نرم افزارهای سیستمی اینطوری پیش میاد قصد جسارت ندارم ولی خواهشا" بحث سیستم بحث پایگاه داده و ... نیست که بعد از یک سری تست و ... دیگه مشکلی برای اون پیش نیاد و این مسایل در پروتکتورها طبیعی هستش ، آیا فکر میکنید پروتکتورهای خارجی چون Themida هر فایلی رو بهش بدید پروتکت میکنن ؟ میخواهید نمونه هایی بذارم که این پروتکتور بعد از محافظت دیگه اجرا نمیشن ؟
پروتکتور ها ایراد دارن و باید رفع بشن ، ایرادی که برای شما پیش اومده برای خیلی های دیگه پیش نیومده و این نشان دهنده همینه که این ایراد به تست برنامه برنمیگرده بلکه به شرایطی بستگی داره که گاه کاربر باعث اون میشه وعملا" غیر قابل پیش بینی هستن ، حالا خودتون قضاوت کنید چه زمانی در حل این مشلات کوتاهی شده ؟ هدف و تلاش این بوده که مشکل حل بشه حالا نمیدونم برای حل مشکل شما من چه راهی جز ارائه Setup پیدا میکردم ، به خدا اگر برنامه به صورت bpl طراحی شده بود و یک فایل 10 kb هم میدادم که کلا" سیستم رو عوض میکرد باز هم ایراد میگرفتید که دور از حضور بچه گیر آورده و ...
نمونه بحث های سیستم همین سیستم عاملی هست که از اون استفاده میکنید آیا مایکروسافت داره کوتاهی میکنه و قبل از این که سیستم خودش رو کامل تست کنه داده بیرون چون این همه هر روز آپدیت میده ؟ نه خیر بحث کارهای سیستمی همیشه همینطوری بوده و به روز رسانی ها و باگها همیشه کشف و توسط تولید کننده رفع میشن ، اگر بخواهیم طبق گفته شما پیش بریم باید کلا" روش سیستم عامل ویندوز و آنتی ویروس ها کلا" اشتباه باشه چرا که با وجود یک باگ در آنتی ها شما شاهد خسارتهای شدید مالی خواهید بود ، اینها رو مثال زدم تا عرض کنم که روش به روز رسانی در پروتکتورها نیز همین طوری هستش و کار من در آوردی نیست.
در کل برنامه نسخه Update اون برای تمامی مشتری ها ارسال شده حالا اگر کسی همچون آقای مازیار خودش تمایل به استفاده نداره و جهت دانلود کردن به روز رسانی هم دچار زحمت میشن به خودشون مربوط میشه و بنده نمیتونم کار دیگه ای بکنم ، وظیفه من هست که به روز رسانی رو برای همه ارسال کنم و به رایگان کد فعالسازی در اختیار همه قرار بدم که این کار رو انجام دادم.

در کل دوستانی هم که دچار شک و شبهه شدن که آیا حفاظ درست کار میکنه ، سرعت خوبی داره یا خیر و از این قبلی سوالها میتونن نسخه دمو رو دانلود کنن و خودشون موارد فوق رو تست کنن و به نتیجه مورد نظرشون و تصمیم درست قبل از خرید برسن.




> در مورد دمو هم پیشنهاد من اینه که یک نمونه که کلیه امکانات درش فعال باشه  رو بزارید ولی نرم افزار پروتکت شده با دمو، فقط یک مدت کار کنه...  اینطوری بهتر میشه پروکتور رو سنجید تا زمانی که فقط برخی امکانات فعال  هست... یا هر روشی که خودتون میدونید دمو ایجاد کنید ولی امکانات فعال  باشه!


این کار اصلا" درست نیست ، اگر خودتون هم خواستید روزی نسخه دمو بیرون بدید بدین ترتیب نسخه دمو درست نکنید چون اشتباه محض هستش.




> حتی با شرکت منشور سیمسن که خودشون تولید کننده قفل های سخت افزاری هم هستن  مشاوره کردم ( خود منشور سیسمین پروتکتور داره ولی برای زبان های دات نتی  نیست پس دلیل نداره که بخوان از پروکتور دات نتی بد گویی کنن) در جواب گفتن  : یک شرکتی تو تبریزه برای خودشون پروتکتور نوشته ما توصیه نمیکنیم ...  ولی باز هم این حرف رو ملاک قرار ندادم و به تحقیقم ادامه دادم.


شرکت منشور سیمین جز پروتکتور خودشون هیچ پروتکتوری رو قبول ندارن ، حتی اگر شما بگید که از Themida استفاده کنم یا خیر میگن بیاید از TinyProtect استفاده کنید ، منشور سیمین به دلیل اینکه از ما درخواست نسخه ای از پروتکتور رو کردن و ما به خاطر مسایل کاری خودمون از این کار خودداری کردیم دید خوبی نسبت به حفاظ ندارن.

----------


## ostovarit

> شرکت منشور سیمین جز پروتکتور خودشون هیچ پروتکتوری رو قبول ندارن ، حتی اگر شما بگید که از Themida استفاده کنم یا خیر میگن بیاید از TinyProtect استفاده کنید ، منشور سیمین به دلیل اینکه از ما درخواست نسخه ای از پروتکتور رو کردن و ما به خاطر مسایل کاری خودمون از این کار خودداری کردیم دید خوبی نسبت به حفاظ ندارن.


حضورا رفتم و از شرکت منشور سیمین مشاوره گرفتم .. پروتکتور منشور سیمین اصلا دات نت رو پشتیبانی نمکینه ... در مورد زبان های دیگه هم هیچ وقت گارانتی صد در صد نمیدن چون خودتونم میدونید عملا همچین چیزی ممکن نیست ... هیچ وقت من ازشون جمله ای سر این قضیه که ما برتریم و اینا نشنیدم .... منشور سیمین برای بابام نیست منم نمایندگی فروش ازش ندارم ، چیزی که شنیدم و تجربه کردم رو دارم مینویسم ... پیشنهاد منشور سیمین به من عدم استفاده از پروتکتور های داخلی و استفاده از اسمارت یا تمیدا ( کرک نشده یعنی برم بخرم از خود کمپانی) بود ... و در مورد پروتکتور خودشون هم هیچ گارانتی به من ندادن و توصیه کردن که اگر زبان غیر دات نتی مینویسم از پروکتور خودشون استفاده کنم چون هیچ ماست فروشی نمیگه ماست من ترشه ... به هر حال من با این حرف که منشور سیمین فقط سنگ پروتکتور خودش رو به سینه میزنه مخالفم چون به اندازه کافی از فروش قفل سخت افزاری در میاره که نیازی به اغراق در فروش پروتکتور نداشته باشه ... و در مشاوره ای که باهاشون داشتم پروتکتور خارجی رو توصیه کردن (با وجود این مطلب که پروتکتور های داخلی رو فقط کرکر های داخلی روش کار میکنن و پروتکتور های خارجی رو کرکرهای کل دنیا باز نمونه های خارجی رو توصیه کردن)

دادن پچ ها و نسخه های متعدد هیچ عیبی نداره به شرطی که اصل نرم افزار درست باشه حالا باگ هاش رو میایم در فواصل زمانی منطقی با ارائه نسخه های جدید برطرف می کنیم...

----------


## Nima NT

منشور سیمین پروتکتورش رو نمیفروشه من هم نگفتم میخواد پروتکتور خودش رو بفروشه ، منظورم به خاطر عدم همکاری اونها با ما بود چون قبلا" قرار بود با هم همکاری کنیم ، من هم بی خود و در راه رضای خدا قفل سخت افزاری اونها رو تو پروتکتور قرار ندادم ، این همه قفل سخت افزاری میرفتم یکی دیگه رو اتوماتیک میکردم و به کاربرام پیشنهاد میدادم ؛ متاسفانه منشور سیمین رفتار خوبی با ما نداشتن.



> دادن پچ ها و نسخه های متعدد هیچ عیبی نداره به شرطی که اصل نرم افزار درست  باشه حالا باگ هاش رو میایم در فواصل زمانی منطقی با ارائه نسخه های جدید  برطرف می کنیم...


مورد همینجاست ، مشکلی که الان شما دارید که کاربرای دیگه ندارن ، همین میشه میگم غیر قابل پیش بینی هستش و گرنه من هم دلم نمیخواد کاربر پروتکتور به دردسر بیفته ، مگه به روز رسانی ها رو میفروشم بهتون که سود کنم ؟ غیر از اینه که برای خود من هم دردسر داره ؟

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

بنده نسخه 1.8 رو خریدم و در برنامه هام استفاده کردم.
اما قبل از خرید، با وجود اینکه قیمت خیلی مناسبی داشت، باز هم تحقیقات کاملی کردم و حتی خود آقای نیکجو رو هم محک زدم و برنامه های پروتکت شده قبلیمو که با 2 نرم افزار Obfuscate و Pack کرده بودم براشون فرستادم و طی 5 دقیقه آنپک و کرک کردن و برام فرستادن.
درسته که من از نرم افزار های پیچیده ای برای پروتکت استفاده نمی کردم، ولی همون رو هم خیلی ها از جمله خودم که قبلا" چندین نرم افزار رو (فقط برای تست) کرک کردم  نمیتونستم کرک کنم.
با این حال ایشون رو از لحاظ قدرت در کرکینگ، کاملا" تایید میکنم.
باز هم با این حال، نسخه های پروتکت شده ایشون رو که خودشون در این سایت قرار دادن تا بقیه محک بزنن دنبال کردم که از ورژن 1 شروع شده بود (یا حتی قبل از شروع به فروش).
ولی باز هم کسی حتی نتونست بهش ناخونک بزنه. فقط آقای Strong Bytes که همه در کرکینگ قبولش دارن در حد آماده سازی برای آنپک کردن پیش رفت و اون فایل که گذاشتن فقط در حد یک فایل rar پسورد دار بود که Hash شده و نمیشه باهاش کاری کرد و بعد خود Strong Bytes هم پروتکتور رو تایید کرد. (میتونین سرچ کنین و تاپیک رو ببینین)

بنده هم با اطمینان کامل با قیمت خیلی مناسب خریدم.
در مورد قیمت هم باید به عرضتون برسونم که اگر شرکت بنده این پروژه رو انجام داده بود، مسلما" کمتر از 500 تومن نمیفروختم، چون این نرم افزار چیزی نیست که هر کسی بتونه انجام بده.

ما هم هر کدوممون شرکتی داریم یا در اون فعالیت میکنیم.
مسلما" هر شرکتی، مشکلاتی در پشتیبانی داره و تا آدم کار خودشو درست نکنه، نمی شه به دیگران گیر بده.
همیشه میگن یه سوزن به خودت بزن، هزار تا به دیگران.
البته با این وجود، بازم پشتیبانی ایشون خوب بوده و هر موقع آپدیت جدیدی درست میشده، به من اطلاع میدادن و برام ارسال می کردن و من در مسنجر دائما" با ایشون در تماس بودم و پیشنهاداتم رو باهاشون در میون میگذاشتم.
شرکت ما هم مثل خیلی از شرکت های دیگه، محصولاتش رو از طریق اینترنت می فروشه و هیچ وقت لازم نبوده که نرم افزار رو با پست ارسال کنیم.
فقط دانلود میشده و خود مشتری نصب میکرده و بعد از واریز به حساب، کد فعال سازی داده میشده.
پس اگر نرم افزار با پست (به درخواست مشتری) براش ارسال میشه و این وسط بسته پستی (مثل همیشه) گم میشه یا از بین میره و بیخیالش میشن و بعد پست انکارش میکنه، دلیل نمیشه که بگیم ایشون نفرستاده.
من با شناختی که از آقای نیکجو دارم، بعید میدونم که ایشون مبلغ نرم افزار رو بگیره و پک رو ارسال نکنه.
آخه اصلا" دلیلی نداره که نرم افزار باشه و پست هم دم دست آدم باشه و ارسال نکنه.
یکبار مشابه همین موضوع برای من پیش اومد.
مشتری میگفت از کجا معلوم که من پول رو به حساب بریزم و شما کد فعال سازیو ندی؟!!
گفتم خوب مرد مومن، یک کد دادن که کاری نداره. از طرفی اگر من ندم، شما میای دوباره پول رو میریزی به حسابم که دوباره همین اتفاق بیوفته؟!!
پس مسلما هیچ سودی برای من نداره، بلکه ضرره. هم مادی و هم معنوی ...

حالا بریم سر مشکلات پروتکتور
مسلما این نرم افزار هم مثل همه نرم افزارایی که ورژن های ابتداییشو داره، ممکنه خطا و مشکل داشته باشه.
من نمیخوام دفاع بکنم و یکجانبه صحبت کنم. مهم اینه که رفع میشه (که تا الان بیشترش شده).
شما اگر مثلا Version History نرم افزارایی مثل فتوشاپ که با قیمت های بالایی فروش میشدن رو نگاه بکنید، باگ هایی میبینید که خندتون میگیره.
در ضمن نمیشه توقع داشت که نرم افزاری که به مشکلی میخوره، همون جا تصحیح و ارسال بشه.
مسلما" برای چنین نرم افزار خاصی، بسیار زمان بر و مشکله.
وگرنه اگر با دیدن اولین مشکل، آدم ناامید بشه که باید پی همه چیو مالید.
اگر به مشکل دیدن باشه، من 3 برابر مشکلاتی که اینجا گفته شده، مشکل گرفتم و پیشنهاد داشتم، که خدا رو شکر تا حد زیادی برطرف شده و پیشنهاداتم اضافه شده و آقای نیکجو در کمال ادب برای من این کار ها رو انجام دادن و من از ایشون متشکرم.

در نهایت پشتیبانی ایشون مثل پشتیبانی شرکت های دیگه هستش و تو ایران سیستم همینه و ایشون با اینکه تنهایی پشتیبانی میکردن، نهایت سعیشون رو داشتن تا مشتری رو راضی نگه دارن و من اینو از رفتار و گفتارشون تشخیص دادم.
استفاده از این نرم افزار رو به هر شرکتی توصیه میکنم و هر وقت هر کس تونست آخرین ورژن این نرم افزار رو کرک کنه، تازه میتونه ادعای اینو بکنه که کمتر به درد می خوره.
همین الان پروتکتور های خارجی با اینکه کرک هاشون براشون ارسال میشه و آموزشش توی نت قرار میگیره، باز هم فروش خودشون رو دارن. چه برسه به این پروتکتور که یک هموطن که خودش بیس این کار رو انجام داده و با قیمتی بسیار مناسب داره عرضه میکنه و هنوز کرک نشده و اگر هم حرفه ای ترین کرکر ایران، کرکش بکنه، باز هم دلیل بر به درد نخور بودنش نیست.
مشکلاتش هم انشاالله به زودی برطرف میشه و خود آقای نیکجو برامون ارسال میکنن.

ممنون از اینکه صحبتامو کامل خوندید.
اکبرزاده از مشهد (اینو نوشتم که فکر نکنید فامیل آقای نیکجو هستم  :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## joker

فکر میکنم حق با دو طرف باشه
از یک سمت مشتری هست که پولی داده و هنوز نتونسته مشکلش را حل کنه.
و از طرف دیگه نرم افزاری هست که مثل همه نرم افزارهای دیگه نیاز به آپدیت و رفع باگ داره ( رفع باگ به قدمت خود ویندوز هست و بیشتر)

از اونجایی که* همیشه حق با مشتری هست* ، در مرحله اول به نظر من نیما باید پول مشتری را برگردونه به همراه عذرخواهی رسمی ازشون که نتونسته مشکلاتشون را طی این مدت حل کنه ،

حتی من بودم به مشتریانی که از نرم افزار باگ پیدا میکردند ، آپدیت مادام العمر مجانی میدادم.( البته به همین خاطر برای اینکه اصفهانیم و چیزی مفتی به کسی عادت ندارم بدم ، خوب تستش میکنم :))

و از طرف دیگه هم دوستان خریدار از اونجائی که گزینه بهتری غیر از این ندارند ، ( یعنی فعلا پروتکتور دات نتی در بازار نیست که  فرتی آنپک نشه ) و این هم یک ابزار ایرانی هست ، ( اولین بودنش مهمه و مورد توجه ) کوتاه بیاین . و بازم تحمل کنید و عوض دلخوری به این نیما کمک کنید که باگهای فعلی و آینده نرم افزارش را برطرف کنه.


پیوست:
مشکل حجم را نمیدونم این نیما چطوری برنامه نویسی کرده که این همه مگابایت :) شده ، ولی این دات نت خودش ذاتا پرحجمه :)
بیاین دلفی کار کنید و ثواب به اندازه 70 حوری ببرید :))

----------


## Nima NT

از جناب اکبر زاده و جناب جوکر بسیار سپاس گذارم که نسبت به بنده لطف دارن.
نسخه دوم برنامه به صورت رایگان برای هر دو عزیز ( هم آقای استوار و هم آقای مازیار ) ارسال شد ( به صورت رایگان ) که آقای استوار همکاری کرده و انشالله مشکلاتشون همگی حل خواهد شد ولی متاسفانه بنده از آقای مازیار پاسخی دریافت نکردم.*

لازم به ذکر هستش که نسخه دوم حفاظ کاملا" معماری متفاوتی با نسخه اول اون داره لذا کلیه مشکلات موجود اعم از افت سرعت همگی به کل حل شده هستند و مساله ای باقی نمی مونه که کاربر رو اذیت کنه دوستان میتونن جهت تست از نسخه دمو همین ورژن استفاده کنن تا مسله حل شدن موارد سرعت براشون روشن بشه و سوء تفاهم های احتمالی براشون حل بشه.*

با تشکر

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

نسخه 2 برای من هم ارسال شد و خوشبختانه موارد زیادی برطرف شده و سرعت لود برنامه هم تغییری نمی کنه.
ساختار برنامه ایشون مثل یک ویروسه که اول خودش اجرا میشه و سیستم رو آماده برای اجرای امن برنامه ما میکنه و بعد برنامه رو اجرا می کنه.
برای همین، قبلا" بعضی از آنتی ویروس ها گیر میدادن که اون هم با هماهنگی با شرکت های آنتی ویروس (احتمالا") برطرف شده.
حجمش هم به خاطر اضافه شدن همین Core هست و هشینگ قوی خود برنامه که باعث میشه برنامه آنپک نشه.
البته اینا حدسیات من بود.

----------


## reza2012

با سلام
دوستان من هم از مشتریان جناب نیما خان هستم
کل تاپیک رو خوندم
از بعضی از دوستان گله دارم به خاطر اینکه به جای کمک کردن به پیش برده این دست آورده بومی میانو همه چیزو خراب میکنن
ببینین من انتظار دارم کمک کنیم به دوستمون تا مشکلات برنامه رو حل کنه بله درسته ورژن قبل از لحاظ سرعت اجرا کمی مشکل داشت
اصلا برای من کلا مشکل داشت که با پشتیبانیه خوب نیما خان حل شد
من هربار که از جناب نیما سوالی داشتم لنگ نموندم حتی تو چیزایی که مربوط به حفاظ هم نبوده 50% اون 
از لحاظ ارسال هم به نظر من مهم اینه که برنامه رو داشته باشین حالا دانلود کردن اون خیلی مهم نیست ببینین این برنامه یه برنامه ی تازست 
بله به نظر من هم برای استارت تستهای بیشتری میخواست کمی زود اغدام کردن اما حاالا این برنامه خیلی کامل شده
اگه قصد انتقاده خب قبلا رو انتقاد کنین اما کل زحمات یه شرکت یا 1 نفر رو خراب نکنین
من نسخه ی دوم رو تست کردم و مشکل خاصی ندیدم به نظر من بهترین گزینه مخصوصا برای دات نت نویسا همین حفاظ هست
جناب نیما پسر خالم نیست که ازش دفا ع میکنم از این برنامه هم چیزی به جز 1 نسخش که اون هم با پول خریدم به من نمیرسه از برخورد بعضی از دوستان ناراحت شدم
امیدوارم حرفامو قبول کرده باشین جناب...

----------


## BLaCkViRuS

من از دوستان خیلی معذرت میخوام و همچنین از نیما جان
اما یک سوال مبهم از NimaNT دارم

اکثر پروتکتور ها برای محافظت از خودشون .با مکانیزم خودشون محافظت میشن .یعنی Themida با خودش پروتکت شده و سایر پروتکتور ها هم با خودشون .یعنی کلاً همین سبکی هست

اما تقریباً تنها پروتکتوری که دیدم خودش با مکانیزم خودش پروتکت نشده حفاظ هست.که در نسخه 2 از Safengine Licensor برای حفاظت استفاده شده.که این واسه من خیلی مبهم هست
یعنی میشه پروتکتوری که اینهمه چهچه و به به میکنه خودش با چیز دیگه محافظت بشه؟
البته خیلی عذر می خام از دوستان و مخصوصاً نیما جان .اما بنده منظوری ندارم کلاً سوال هست.اگه جواب بدید خیلی ممنون میشم

با سپاس :لبخند:

----------


## Nima NT

> من از دوستان خیلی معذرت میخوام و همچنین از نیما جان
> اما یک سوال مبهم از NimaNT دارم
> 
> اکثر پروتکتور ها برای محافظت از خودشون .با مکانیزم خودشون محافظت میشن .یعنی Themida با خودش پروتکت شده و سایر پروتکتور ها هم با خودشون .یعنی کلاً همین سبکی هست
> 
> اما تقریباً تنها پروتکتوری که دیدم خودش با مکانیزم خودش پروتکت نشده حفاظ هست.که در نسخه 2 از Safengine Licensor برای حفاظت استفاده شده.که این واسه من خیلی مبهم هست
> یعنی میشه پروتکتوری که اینهمه چهچه و به به میکنه خودش با چیز دیگه محافظت بشه؟
> البته خیلی عذر می خام از دوستان و مخصوصاً نیما جان .اما بنده منظوری ندارم کلاً سوال هست.اگه جواب بدید خیلی ممنون میشم
> 
> با سپاس


نه خواهش میکنم سوال منطقی پرسیدید 
پروتکتوری که شما گفتید نسخه دمو هستش و نسخه دمو چیزی نداره که بخواد محافظت بشه و فقط برای سردرگم کردن کسی که بخواد برنامه رو انگولک بکنه به این شکل محافظت شده ( هدف و منظور خاصی پشت استفاده از این سیستم وجود نداره ) ، نسخه های فول برنامه همگی توسط خود حفاظ محافظت شدن.

----------


## BLaCkViRuS

> نه خواهش میکنم سوال منطقی پرسیدید 
> پروتکتوری که شما گفتید نسخه دمو هستش و نسخه دمو چیزی نداره که بخواد محافظت بشه و فقط برای سردرگم کردن کسی که بخواد برنامه رو انگولک بکنه به این شکل محافظت شده ( هدف و منظور خاصی پشت استفاده از این سیستم وجود نداره ) ، نسخه های فول برنامه همگی توسط خود حفاظ محافظت شدن.


با سپاس از شما نیما جان

اما من نسخه اصلی رو دارم :لبخند گشاده!:  Standard Edition

در ضمن خود برنامه TLS Call Back خوبی داره اما اگر این حالت رو برای خود برنامه پروتکت شده هم بزارید خوب میشه

البته TLS Call Back  قوی داشتن خیلی خوبه اما فقط واسه OllyDbg خوبه .اما من خودم با IDA کار میکنم :لبخند گشاده!: 

اما به هرحال ممنون

----------


## Nima NT

> با سپاس از شما نیما جان
> 
> اما من نسخه اصلی رو دارم Standard Edition
> 
> در ضمن خود برنامه TLS Call Back خوبی داره اما اگر این حالت رو برای خود برنامه پروتکت شده هم بزارید خوب میشه
> 
> البته TLS Call Back  قوی داشتن خیلی خوبه اما فقط واسه OllyDbg خوبه .اما من خودم با IDA کار میکنم
> 
> اما به هرحال ممنون


منظورتون این هست که برای نرم افزارهای پروتکت شده TLS Callback گذاشته بشه ؟
اگر منظورتون این هست متاسفانه امکانش نیست ، چون با برخی فایلهای دلفی XE به مشکل برخوردیم و با توجه به اینکه حضور TLS CallBack امنیت چندانی نداره عملا" از اعمال اون منصرف شدیم.

----------


## sobhan1990

سلام
نسخه ازمایشی حفاظ رو چطور میشه بدست اورد؟

----------


## Nima NT

میتونید *از این آدرس* دریافت کنید.

----------


## ostovarit

> متاسفانه در این چند سال شما هستید که برنامه نویس ها رو به خاطر نداشتن علم کافی در مورد امنیت احمق فرض کردید ولی من با وجود تمام پیام خصوصی های کاربران برای رسوا کردن شما باز هم ترجیح دادم سکوت کنم, شما خودتون با پیام خصوصی به من پیشنهاد سورس پروتکتور در مقابل آموزش کردید که من در جواب شما گفتم به شرط اینکه سورس را در سایت بگذارید و همه کاربرها استفاده کنند که شما گفتی نمی خوام هادی متوجه بشه شما به نزدیکترین رفیق خودتون رحم نمیکنی و بدتر از این به کاربرهای که برنامشون مثل جونشونه رحم نمیکنی دیگه چه انتظاریه به من که در این تاپیک هیچ کاره بودم.
> 
> خدا رو شکر که رهام تمام واقعیت ها رو گفتند والا من باز هم دوست نداشتم افشاگری کنم هر چند که مدیران نظرشون غیر این هست.


کاش حرف مدیران را گوش می کردید و افشاگری یا هر چی که هست رو زودتر انجام می دادید که 50 تومن پول بی زبون از کفمون نره .........
هر تجربه ای یک هزینه ای داره ............. البته اگر فقط یک بار تجربه بشه با ارزشه و گرنه تکرارش حماقته  :چشمک: 
اون زمان که من دنبال پروکتور بودم به این حد تاپیک های انتقادی درباره حفاظ یا پروتکتور های دیگه نبود و بی تجربه بودم وگرنه این چنین تصمیم نمی گرفتم ...
به هر حال امیدوارم بقیه به تجربه من دچار نشن و قبل از خرید خوب تحقیق کنن  
تاپیکی هم قبلا در این باره زده شده بود که با حرفهای ... به جایی نرسید و هدف هم اطلاع رسانی بود که مثل این تاپیک و با بحث های کاملا منطقی اقا نیما داشت به دعوا می کشید ...
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%8C-%D9%88...-)

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

> کاش حرف مدیران را گوش می کردید و افشاگری یا هر چی که هست رو زودتر انجام می دادید که 50 تومن پول بی زبون از کفمون نره .........


شما قرار بود نتیجه خردیتونرو به ماهم بگی ولی خبری نشد
در مورد آقای نیکجو هم عرض کنم که ایشون واقعا خیلی عالی تبلیغ می کنن و محصولشون رو بی رقیب نشون میدن 
من اطلاعات کافی در مورد امنیت نرم افزار ندارم ولی وقتی با ایشون در مورد خرید نرم افزارشون صحبت کردم و گفتم اگه از قفل سخت افزاری منشور سیمین هم استفاده کنیم دیگه امکان کرک نرم افزارمون وجود نداره ایشون تایید کردن و استفاده از قفل سخت افزار به همراه حفاظ رو بهترین راه برای کرک نشدن اعلام کردن ولی الان می بینم که می گن مشکلات قفل منشور سیمین به خودشون ربط داره واقعا جای تاسفه...
یعنی 50000 تومان اینقدر ارزش داره؟
من نرم افزاری رو که پارسال 50000 هراز فروختم الان تقریبا مجانی و اشانتیون میدم

----------


## Nima NT

> می گن مشکلات قفل منشور سیمین به خودشون ربط داره واقعا جای تاسفه...


آقای حسن زاده شما در پروفایل خودتون درج کردید که طراحی سیستم های امنیتی و قفل و اینجور چیزها ، این گفته از شما بعید بود ، خودتون بهتر میدونید که مساله جلوگیری از دامپ ، عدم سازگاری و ... که مثلا" به قفل منشور مربوط میشه رو عملا" من نمیتونم کاری براشون انجام بدم.
مثلا" شما میتونید برنامه منجر قفل منشور رو طوری کرک کنید ( در نسخه های قبلی ) که بدون دادن پسورد وارد قفل بشید و اطلاعات درون قفل رو ببینید ، آیا این مساله رو من میتونم حل کنم ؟ مسلما" خیر.
من نمیتونم همه مسایل قفل منشور رو پوشش بدم ( البته نه من و نه هیچ کس دیگه ).

تبلیغاتی که در مورد امنیت برنامه های حفاظ مطرح شده عمدتا" همون امنیت 100% هست ( البته به استثناء برخی امکانات دیگه که در هیچ کدوم از قفلها و پروتکتورهایی که در حال حاضر مطرح هستند وجود ندارند ) که فکر میکنم به همه دوستان ذکر شد که این امنیت در صورتی که قفل وجود نداشته باشه 100% هست و در پستهای قبلی هم مزیت این سیستم عنوان شده که دوستان میتونن مطالعه کنن.

اشتباه بنده این بود که نسخه دمویی از برنامه طراحی نکرده بودم و همین باعث برخی مشکلات برای بنده و برخی کاربران شد ، انشالله با ارائه نسخه دمو جلوی خیلی از تخریب ها و صحبت های بی سر و ته هم گرفته میشه و باعث میشه کاربر خودش بتونه برنامه رو تست کنه و در صورت نیاز به افراد مورد اعتماد خودش جهت تست بده ( چرا که بنده در نظر دارم از سیستم های امنیتی در نسخه های دمو حذف نکنم تا کاربر با امنیت فول ولی در نسخه دمو سرو کار داشته باشه و در این مورد هم که در نسخه دمو همه امکانات حضور ندارن برخی کاربران از آب گل آلود ماهی نگیرند و کاربران هم گمراه نشند )

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

آقای نیکجو بنده خودم در این موارد حرفه ای نیستم ولی کار های مبتدی و کوچیک رو می تونم انجام بدم
ولی سوال من در مورد دومورد بود که یکی شو دیروز آقای عسگری حذف کردن که اینجا دوباره تو این تاپیک از تون می پرسم 



> تبلیغاتی که در مورد امنیت برنامه های حفاظ مطرح شده عمدتا" همون امنیت 100% هست


این 100% یعنی چی؟ تاجایی که یادمه شما گفتین وقتی از قفل سخت افزاری هم استفاده کنید به این 100% میرسین
الان هم می گین Dump قفل سخت افزاری ربطی به ما نداره (درسته به شما ربطی نداره) ولی دیگه 100% هم وجود نداره 

دوما شما به من گفتین که به هیچ وجه از Reactor استفاده نکنم که در عرض دقیقا 2 دقیقه آنپک میشه (قبول دارم) ولی خودتون با همین برنامه تو حفاظ کار می کنید(به گفته خودتون) و ادعای 100% تضمین هم می کنید :گیج: 

من و افرادی کا باهاشون همکاری می کنیم  برای ساخت یه نرم افزار اون هم برای مدت 1 سال (می دونید که یک سال باید از جیب خودت خرج کنی تا برنامت نتیجه بده) خوب نیست که با یک ادعای 100% کرک نرم افزارمون رو ببینیم
نمی دونم چرا در مورد این نسخه 2 انقدر زوم کردین ولی به نظر خودم که (برای خودم هست) موفقیتی برای اون هم نمی بینم (با شرایطی که پیش اومده) ولی بازم ارزو موفقیت براتون می کنم چون هم همشهری هستیم و هم ازتون برنامه نخریدم که دلگیر باشم

----------


## Nima NT

> این 100% یعنی چی؟ تاجایی که یادمه شما گفتین وقتی از قفل سخت افزاری هم استفاده کنید به این 100% میرسین
> الان هم می گین Dump قفل سخت افزاری ربطی به ما نداره (درسته به شما ربطی نداره) ولی دیگه 100% هم وجود نداره


آقای حسن زاده مسایلی که مربوطه به هسته قفل سخت افزاری باشه رو تا زمانی که شرکت منشور سیمین مستندات اون رو در اختیار ما قرار نده نمیتونیم پوشش بدیم یعنی این مشکل ما نیست بلکه قانونش به این صورت هستش.



> ما شما به من گفتین که به هیچ وجه از Reactor استفاده نکنم که در عرض دقیقا 2 دقیقه آنپک میشه (قبول دارم) ولی خودتون با همین برنامه تو حفاظ کار می کنید(به گفته خودتون) و ادعای 100% تضمین هم می کنید


درسته من همچین حرفی زدم و هنوز هم میزنم ، ولی بنده از .Net Reactor استفاده نکردم که بگم سیستم شما رو obfuscate کردیم و ... ، در تاپیک قبلی بنده عرض کردم ( در جواب رهام ) که این از این سیستم فقط برای تبدیل فایل دات نت به native استفاده شده که بتونیم مراحل تزریق قفل و .. رو انجام بدیم ، خاطرتون باشه عرض هم کردم که میتونید فایلتون رو obfuscate هم بکنید و نگفتم که نیازی بهش نیست.




> من و افرادی کا باهاشون همکاری می کنیم برای ساخت یه نرم افزار اون هم برای مدت 1 سال (می دونید که یک سال باید از جیب خودت خرج کنی تا برنامت نتیجه بده) خوب نیست که با یک ادعای 100% کرک نرم افزارمون رو ببینیم


باز هم میگم از طریق اینترنت کسی نمیتونه برنامه شما رو کرک کنه چرا که اگر میشد همین کرک می که در سایت هست کرک میشد و دلایل این که چرا این روش هم میتونه موثر باشه رو با جناب جوکر بحث کردیم و در تاپیکی که رهام ایجاد کرد موجوده و توسط خود جناب جوکر هم مورد تایید قرار گرفت ، به عنوان اشاره عرض میکنم که خیلی از نرم افزارها در ایران در سایتهای warez کرک میشن که این تکنیک حفاظ جلوی این روش رو به صورت 100% میگیره.



> نمی دونم چرا در مورد این نسخه 2 انقدر زوم کردین ولی به نظر خودم که (برای خودم هست) موفقیتی برای اون هم نمی بینم (با شرایطی که پیش اومده) ولی بازم ارزو موفقیت براتون می کنم چون هم همشهری هستیم و هم ازتون برنامه نخریدم که دلگیر باشم


خاطرتون باشه بنده عرض کردم که نسخه 2 حرفه ای رو تقدیم حضورتون میکنم ، نسخه 2 استاندارد فروش نداشته ( نفروختیم ) آقای حسن زاده یعنی به کسی فروخته نشده که بخواهیم بگیم ... ، ممنونم و امیدوارم شما هم همیشه موفق و موید باشید.

----------


## bahman_akbarzadeh

سلام
بازم میبینم این تاپیک فعال شده!!
من نرم افزار رو 50 تومن نخریدم، 150 تومن خریدم (چون اول فروشش بود و با به چیزای دیگه بستگی داشت)
الان هم دارم استفاده می کنم و راضی هستم از اینکه *برناممو کسی نمیتونه کرک کنه*.
دیگه بقیش حرف و حدیث اضافیه.
والسلام.

----------


## ostovarit

> سلام
> بازم میبینم این تاپیک فعال شده!!
> من نرم افزار رو 50 تومن نخریدم، 150 تومن خریدم (چون اول فروشش بود و با به چیزای دیگه بستگی داشت)
> الان هم دارم استفاده می کنم و راضی هستم از اینکه *برناممو کسی نمیتونه کرک کنه*.
> دیگه بقیش حرف و حدیث اضافیه.
> والسلام.


شما می تونی تجربت رو بگی ولی این حرف که "دیگه بقیش حرف و حدیث اضافیه" نظر شخصی شماست!
حالا حرف های من هیچی ... ولی اگر بخوایم حرف شما رو قبول کنیم باید حرف BLaCkViRuS, mahziar, Raham, Strong Bytes  و خیلی از دوستان دیگه که حفاظ رو موفق نمی دونن رد کنیم ... با والسلام نوشتن حقیقت عوض نمیشه! ... تاپیک هایی که در این رابطه زده شده رو مطالعه کنید.

----------


## joker

منشور سیمین یکی از مشتریاشون خودمم ، باهاشون صحبت کردم در مورد مشکلات امنیتی که این قفل داره 
اول با بحث استفاده از پروتکتورها میخواستن کله ام را بکوبن به طاق ، گفتم جون عمه هاتون منو دیگه نپیچونین :)
بعدش یه پیشنهاد دادم ( امضاء دیجیتال فایلها که سازگار با انجین قفل باشه )
 قول دادن که رفع بشه و گفتن دارن روش کار میکنن...
ایشالا وضعیت بهتر از این بشه...
و فعلا باید باهاش بسازیم دیگه ، چون تا جائی که من دیدم مجموعا دوتا شرکت توی ایران بیشتر نیستند که قفل سخت افزاری با پشتیبانی ارائه میکنند ، منشور سیمین ارزون و اون یکی خیلی گرون. (50تومن برای هر قفل !!! )

پیوست : قبلا هم گفتم این قفل نیست که فروش نرم افزار را تضمین میکنه ( به استثناء برنامه هایی که تحت شرایط خاصی با این قفل کار میکنند ) مهم پشتیبانی و رضایت مشتریان هست. قفل سخت افزاری فقط بعد روانی ماجراست ، و الا قرار باشه کرک بشه ، میشه :)

----------


## Nima NT

فرمایش شما درسته جناب جوکر ولی برخی وقتها پشتیبانی هم متاسفانه در حد نامعقولی درخواست میشه ، مثلا" وقتی فیکس نرم افزار هم ارسال میشه باز برخی دوستان ناراضی هستن و حتی نیازی نمیبینن که بخوان برنامه رو نصب کنن ، اینجا دیگه بنده مقصر نیستم.



> و فعلا باید باهاش بسازیم دیگه ، چون تا جائی که من دیدم مجموعا دوتا شرکت  توی ایران بیشتر نیستند که قفل سخت افزاری با پشتیبانی ارائه میکنند ،  منشور سیمین ارزون و اون یکی خیلی گرون. (50تومن برای هر قفل !!! )


پروتکتور خود منشور رو که دیگه به عنوان پروتکتور حساب نکنید چون حالا با امنیتش کاری ندارم ولی خداییش روی 7 تا سیستم از 10 تا اجرا نمیشه.

----------


## Raham

> سلام
> بازم میبینم این تاپیک فعال شده!!
> من نرم افزار رو 50 تومن نخریدم، 150 تومن خریدم (چون اول فروشش بود و با به چیزای دیگه بستگی داشت)
> الان هم دارم استفاده می کنم و راضی هستم از اینکه *برناممو کسی نمیتونه کرک کنه*.
> دیگه بقیش حرف و حدیث اضافیه.
> والسلام.


سلام دوست عزیزم
شما لطف کن برنامه خودوتون رو بذارین اینجا (البته بدون قابلیت امنیت 100%!!!!!) دوستان و اساتید آنالیز میکنن معلوم میشه قضیه چیه!



موفق باشیم
یا حق

----------


## mahziar

> برخی وقتها پشتیبانی هم متاسفانه در حد نامعقولی درخواست میشه ، مثلا" وقتی فیکس نرم افزار هم ارسال میشه باز برخی دوستان ناراضی هستن و حتی نیازی نمیبینن که بخوان برنامه رو نصب کنن ، اینجا دیگه بنده مقصر نیستم.


شما که کلا نباید درباره پشتیبانی و اینجور چیزا صحبت کنی .

بعد اون همه پیام خصوصی که برام فرستادی که آقا جون ما بیا نسخه 2 رو دانلود کن ، نمیخوام پولم حروم باشه ، نمیخوام مشتریم ناراضی باشه ، نمیخوام ....

نسخه استاندارد فرستادن یعنی چی ؟ نسخه ای که هیچ بدرد نمیخوره باید برام بفرستی ؟!!!!

همون 2 ماه پیش نگفتی نسخه فول میفرستم ، تورو خدا دانلود کن این دیگه هیچ مشکلی نداره .

حالا میگی اینشاا... تا 2 ،3 هفته دیگه آماده میشه !!! این یعنی چی ؟  این یعنی پشتیبانی عالی ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

البته چشمم آب نمیخوره نسخه فول 2 هم مالی از آب در بیاد ! وقتی نسخه استاندارد خود حفاظ تیک 10 ثانیه برای اجرا بخوره ، وای بحال یه برنامه حسابداری دو سطحی با شونصد تا فرم که بخواد با حفاظ اجرا بشه .

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام دوست عزیزم
> شما لطف کن برنامه خودوتون رو بذارین اینجا (البته بدون قابلیت امنیت 100%!!!!!) دوستان و اساتید آنالیز میکنن معلوم میشه قضیه چیه!


شما قبلی ها رو کرک کن بعد درخواست جدیدش رو بکن !

شما پول نسخه 9.1 رو دادی و فکر میکنم توقع بیجایی باشه که تمایل به دریافت نسخه فول یا Enterprise باشی ، نسخه 1.9 فیکس رو هم براتون فرستادم ولی باز هم شما تمایلی به استفاده نداشتید ، بهتر هست یک دندگی خودتون رو گردن این و آن نیندازید.
شما 50 تومان به نسخه 150 تومانی 1.9 پرداخت کردی ، آیا توقع دریافت نسخه 2.0 با قیمت 250 تومانی رو دارید ؟؟؟
نسخه ای که به شما تحویل شد بارها فیکس شد ولی شما دانلود نکردی ، این دیگه تقصیر بنده نیست.

----------


## mahziar

> شما 50 تومان به نسخه 150 تومانی 1.9 پرداخت کردی ، آیا توقع دریافت نسخه 2.0 با قیمت 250 تومانی رو دارید ؟؟؟


درسته من 50 تومن دادم ، ولی همون موقع هم نسخه فول خریدم (چون بقول خودت شرکت تخفیف در نظر گرفته بود !!!)، نه نسخه ای که همه امکاناتش از پروتکتورهای دیگه بلند شده ، سر هم شده و بنام نسخه استاندارد بمن تحویل داده شده !!!(نسخه ای که خودت اعتراف کردی تا حالا هیچ مشتری نداشته )

بعدشم مثل اینکه فراموش کار شدی و حرفهاتو یادت میره 2ماه پیش چی گفتی :




> نسخه فول رو هم تا یک الی دو هفته دیگه براتون ارسال میکنم.
> نسخه استاندارد چطور به دردتون نمیخوره ؟ به مشکلی برخورد کردید ؟





> بله خوب اینم حرفیه ، باشه من نسخه فول رو براتون ارسال میکنم.


اعتقاد راسخ پیدا کردم که این نسخه 2 فول یا هر چیز دیگه ای هم که میگی همش کشکه و فقط میخوای با این حرفها اعتبار از دست رفته خودت رو جمع کنی ولی شاعر میگه آب رفته از جوی ، بر نمیگردد !!!!!

من نسخه 2 رو هم نمیخواستم (که اگه میخواستم همون 2ماه پیش اقدام میکردم ) فقط میخوام کاربران دیگه مثل من گول تبلیغات شما رو نخورن (که تعداد بازدید کننده این تاپیک نشون از همین امر داره )

----------


## ostovarit

> درسته من 50 تومن دادم ، ولی همون موقع هم نسخه فول خریدم (چون بقول خودت شرکت تخفیف در نظر گرفته بود !!!)، نه نسخه ای که همه امکاناتش از پروتکتورهای دیگه بلند شده ، سر هم شده و بنام نسخه استاندارد بمن تحویل داده شده !!!(نسخه ای که خودت اعتراف کردی تا حالا هیچ مشتری نداشته )
> 
> بعدشم مثل اینکه فراموش کار شدی و حرفهاتو یادت میره 2ماه پیش چی گفتی :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اعتقاد راسخ پیدا کردم که این نسخه 2 فول یا هر چیز دیگه ای هم که میگی همش کشکه و فقط میخوای با این حرفها اعتبار از دست رفته خودت رو جمع کنی ولی شاعر میگه آب رفته از جوی ، بر نمیگردد !!!!!
> ...


دوست عزیز هدف از راه اندازی این تاپیک و تاپیک های مشابه اطلاع رسانی بوده ... من قبلا سوالی مطرح کردم که بهتر هست پروتکتور داخلی خریداری کنیم یا خارجی ... فکر میکنم جوکر و چند تا از دوستانم در جواب من گفتن پروکتور داخلی چون هم از محصول داخلی حمایت شده و هم تعداد کرکرهای کمتری روش کار میکنن... خوب به نظر منطقی می یاد .... (البته که این جواب درسته)
اما مشکل اینجاست که زمانی این حرف درسته که پروتکتور داخلی کیفیتی مشابه (حداقل نزدیک) به پروتکتور های خارجی رو داشته باشه ...  اگر قرار از محصول داخلی حمایت بشه، منه برنامه نویس هم دارم یک محصول داخلی تولید میکنم ... این حماقت هست که حاصل تلاشم رو با یک پرتکتوری که پشتیبانی ناقص و کیفیت نا مطلوب داره پروتکت کنم (حالا مهم نیست که اسم پروکتور چی باشه یا کی نوشته باشه کیفیت مطرحه)...
پروتکتوری که خودش به پروتکتور های دیگه وابسته هست! و این تعداد کاربر و مشتری ناراضی داره انتخاب مناسبی نیست ... از روی احساس حرف زدن و کل کل کردن فایده ای نداره (همون طور که میبینید پست های آخر همه حذف شدن) ... من به نظرم همه دوستان نظرات مخالف و موافق رو در این تاپیک و تاپیک های مشابه دادن این دیگه به خواننده این مطالب بر میگرده که درست تصمیم بگیره ... (ای کاش اون روزی که من تصمیم می گرفتم تاپیکی مشابه این بود)

هوشیار و موفق باشید

----------


## BLaCkViRuS

> سلام
> بازم میبینم این تاپیک فعال شده!!
> من نرم افزار رو 50 تومن نخریدم، 150 تومن خریدم (چون اول فروشش بود و با به چیزای دیگه بستگی داشت)
> الان هم دارم استفاده می کنم و راضی هستم از اینکه *برناممو کسی نمیتونه کرک کنه*.
> دیگه بقیش حرف و حدیث اضافیه.
> والسلام.


سلام دوست عزیز

به قول رهام همین برنامتو بزار کو بیبنیم  :لبخند گشاده!: 

قبلا صحبت هایی کردیم در این مورد اما در مورد جناب dreamvbfoxمیگم که بدونیدجناب dreamvbfox اول برنامشونو با حفاظ پروتکت میکردن و اینکه حالا بماند با6000 تا Obfuscator هم پروتکت میکردن .خب در درجه اول فایل آنپک شدشو در تاپیک دیگه گذاشتم که ببینید . نکته دوم اینکه ایشون اول با Bable Obfuscator پروتکت میکردن و در مرحله بعد با حفاظ . که کلاً واسش keygen ساختم که دیگه نیاز به کرک نباشه ( چون حوصله نداشتم ) - در ادامه عرض کنم که این Bable Obfuscator هم همچین جالب نیست در فروم BlackStorm اصلا نحوه Deobfuscate دستی شو هم توضیح دادن  :لبخند گشاده!: 

خوب این حرفمو با سند میگم که خود ایشون بفهمن . در داخل فرم اصلی برنامه در کلید Import ( اگر یادم باشه ) یک کد تعریف کرده بودن که اگر فایل لایسنس کنار برنامه نباشه و یا لایسنس درست نباشه داخل فایل خروجی بنویسه -  You Cracker ---- که واقعاً دور از ادب هست . آقا این کاراتو نکن  :بامزه: 

اینو گفتم که بدونید.اما در کل برای فایل های .Net استفاده از سبک Static درست نیست چون خیلی راحت میشه از Memory کشیدش بیرون

دات نت خیلی حساس هست و تا حالا پروتکتور مناسبی واسش نیومده ولی راه زیاد هست واسه جلوگیری از کرک و ..... که دست خیلی از کرکر ها رو میبنده ( حداقل تازه کارها تا متوسط رو ) چون زیاد هستند کرکرهایی که Net. Reversing کار نمیکنن. که به زودی یک تاپیک برای محافظت از فایل های Net. درست میکنم که دوستان راحت تر باشند.ولی در حال حاظر بهترین Obfuscator برنامه Smart Assembly هست البته این هم فقط یک Obfuscator هست و دست تازه کارها تا متوسط رو میبنده اما Deobfuscate کردن دستیش خیلی کار میبره.ولی واسه Keygening زیاد فرقی نداره  :لبخند گشاده!: 

موفق باشید

----------


## Nima NT

> سلام دوست عزیز
> 
> به قول رهام همین برنامتو بزار کو بیبنیم 
> 
> قبلا صحبت هایی کردیم در این مورد اما در مورد جناب dreamvbfoxمیگم که بدونیدجناب dreamvbfox  اول برنامشونو با حفاظ پروتکت میکردن و اینکه حالا بماند با6000 تا  Obfuscator هم پروتکت میکردن .خب در درجه اول فایل آنپک شدشو در تاپیک دیگه  گذاشتم که ببینید . نکته دوم اینکه ایشون اول با Bable Obfuscator پروتکت  میکردن و در مرحله بعد با حفاظ . که کلاً واسش keygen ساختم که دیگه نیاز  به کرک نباشه ( چون حوصله نداشتم ) - در ادامه عرض کنم که این Bable  Obfuscator هم همچین جالب نیست در فروم BlackStorm اصلا نحوه Deobfuscate  دستی شو هم توضیح دادن 
> 
> خوب این حرفمو با سند میگم که خود ایشون بفهمن . در داخل فرم اصلی برنامه  در کلید Import ( اگر یادم باشه ) یک کد تعریف کرده بودن که اگر فایل  لایسنس کنار برنامه نباشه و یا لایسنس درست نباشه داخل فایل خروجی بنویسه -   You Cracker ---- که واقعاً دور از ادب هست . آقا این کاراتو نکن 
> 
> اینو گفتم که بدونید.اما در کل برای فایل های .Net استفاده از سبک Static درست نیست چون خیلی راحت میشه از Memory کشیدش بیرون
> ...


جوابی که به رهام دادم برای شما هم صادق هست ، اگر واقعا" فکر میکنید امن نیست همین کرک می که در سایت هست رو کرک کنید و گرنه قصه کرد شبستری سر هم نکنید.



> دوست عزیز هدف از راه اندازی این تاپیک و تاپیک های مشابه اطلاع رسانی بوده  ... من قبلا سوالی مطرح کردم که بهتر هست پروتکتور داخلی خریداری کنیم یا  خارجی ... فکر میکنم جوکر و چند تا از دوستانم در جواب من گفتن پروکتور  داخلی چون هم از محصول داخلی حمایت شده و هم تعداد کرکرهای کمتری روش کار  میکنن... خوب به نظر منطقی می یاد .... (البته که این جواب درسته)
> اما مشکل اینجاست که زمانی این حرف درسته که پروتکتور داخلی کیفیتی مشابه  (حداقل نزدیک) به پروتکتور های خارجی رو داشته باشه ...  اگر قرار از محصول  داخلی حمایت بشه، منه برنامه نویس هم دارم یک محصول داخلی تولید میکنم ...  این حماقت هست که حاصل تلاشم رو با یک پرتکتوری که پشتیبانی ناقص و کیفیت  نا مطلوب داره پروتکت کنم (حالا مهم نیست که اسم پروکتور چی باشه یا کی  نوشته باشه کیفیت مطرحه)...
> پروتکتوری که خودش به پروتکتور های دیگه وابسته هست! و این تعداد کاربر و  مشتری ناراضی داره انتخاب مناسبی نیست ... از روی احساس حرف زدن و کل کل  کردن فایده ای نداره (همون طور که میبینید پست های آخر همه حذف شدن) ... من  به نظرم همه دوستان نظرات مخالف و موافق رو در این تاپیک و تاپیک های  مشابه دادن این دیگه به خواننده این مطالب بر میگرده که درست تصمیم بگیره  ... (ای کاش اون روزی که من تصمیم می گرفتم تاپیکی مشابه این بود)


شما نسخه 1.9 رو گرفتی و در مورد نسخه 2.0 استاندارد بحث ابزارها و ... وجود داره پس نمیتونید این مساله رو به نسخه 1.9 هم تعمیم بدید علاوه نسخه 2.0 پروفشنیال رو هم که ندارید تا در موردش بخواهید اظهار نظر بفرمائید.
کیفیت برنامه ها چیزی نیست که یکی بتونه تعمیم بده ، قفل کولاک به گفته خیلی ها در همین فروم ضعیف ترین قفل هست ولی آیا این قفل اصلا" فروش نداره ؟ آیا مشتری نداره ؟ اینطوری نیست که کسی گفت کیفیت نیست یعنی وحی منزل ، مشکل بنده اینجا بود که نسخه دمو عرضه نشد تا میدون برای یک کلاغ چهل کلاغ کردن بعضی ها و گل آلود کردن آب برای گرفتن مرده ماهی ( Bold کردن تبلیغات در امضاء !!! با دیدن جنگ تبلیغاتی بر علیه محصول رقیب )  فراهم شد که انشالله به زودی با عرضه نسخه دمو اینجور بچه بازی ها تموم خواهند شد.



> اعتقاد راسخ پیدا کردم که این نسخه 2 فول یا هر چیز دیگه ای هم که میگی همش  کشکه و فقط میخوای با این حرفها اعتبار از دست رفته خودت رو جمع کنی ولی  شاعر میگه آب رفته از جوی ، بر نمیگردد !!!!!


دقیقا" به همین دلیل نسخه 2 حرفه ای رو برای شما ارسال نکردم چون دیدم که هدف شما استفاده از نرم افزار نیست و بیشتر سعی در متشنج کردن موضوع دارید به همین دلیل بله بنده نسخه 2 حرفه ای رو برای شما ارسال نکردم ( البته این موضوع شامل باقی مشتری ها نیست چون برای خیلی هاشون ارسال شده و برای باقی هم به ترتیب بعد از تعطیلات ارسال خواهد شد ).
بهتر هستش یک بار به پیام ها و پست های خودتون دقت کنید تا متوجه بشید که قصد و غرض در کلامتون کاملا" مشهوده ؛ نمونه اش همین ....



> من نسخه 2 رو هم نمیخواستم (که اگه میخواستم همون 2ماه پیش اقدام میکردم )  فقط میخوام کاربران دیگه مثل من گول تبلیغات شما رو نخورن (که تعداد بازدید  کننده این تاپیک نشون از همین امر داره )


لازم به ذکر هست که عقل همه کاربران به چشمشون نیست و خیلی ها بودن که با دیدن این تاپیک ها از بنده توضیحاتی خواستن در مورد عملکرد پروتکتور و ... که بعضیهاشون اقدام به خرید هم کردن ( کاربرانی که تمایل داشتن PM بدن تا اسمشون همینجا اعلام بشه ) پس خواهشا" همه را به کیش خود ندانید.
فکر میکنم مدیران چندباری گفتن که بحث باید فنی باشه و متاسفانه چیزی که در این تاپیک وجود نداره بحث فنی هست پس لطف کنید اگر جای ایراد فنی پیدا نمیکنید ایراد بنی اسرائیلی هم نگیرید.
متشکرم.

----------


## ostovarit

> دقیقا" به همین دلیل نسخه 2 حرفه ای رو برای شما ارسال نکردم چون دیدم که  هدف شما استفاده از نرم افزار نیست و بیشتر سعی در متشنج کردن موضوع دارید  به همین دلیل بله بنده نسخه 2 حرفه ای رو برای شما ارسال نکردم ( البته این  موضوع شامل باقی مشتری ها نیست چون برای خیلی هاشون ارسال شده و برای باقی  هم به ترتیب بعد از تعطیلات ارسال خواهد شد ).
>  بهتر هستش یک بار به پیام ها و پست های خودتون دقت کنید تا متوجه بشید که قصد و غرض در کلامتون کاملا" مشهوده ؛ نمونه اش همین ....
>  .


ایشون پول داده وظیفه شما یا هر فروشنده دیگه اینه که خدمات بده ... به  فروشنده ربطی نداره که مشتری محصول رو استفاده میکنه یا میزاره دم در ...
اقای مازیار (پسر خالم نیست)  فعالیتشون رو تو تاپیک های دیگه دیدم ... تا  اونجایی که میدونم پروکتور هم نساختن!! که بخوان محصول شما رو خراب کنن ...  ایشون یک بنده خدایی هستن مثل من و خیلیای دیگه که به گفته خودتون نسخه  1.9 حفاظ رو که پر از مشکل بود خریدن و نه از نرم افزار تونستن استفاده کنن  و نه پولشون پس داده شده! 




> شما نسخه 1.9 رو گرفتی و در مورد نسخه 2.0 استاندارد بحث ابزارها و ...  وجود داره پس نمیتونید این مساله رو به نسخه 1.9 هم تعمیم بدید علاوه نسخه  2.0 پروفشنیال رو هم که ندارید تا در موردش بخواهید اظهار نظر بفرمائید.


بله همون طور که گفتید تمامی مشکلات در نسخه 1.9 بود که من حاضر نشدم با مشکلات موجود از نرم افزار استفاده کنم حالا دوستانی هم حاضرن با این پروتکتور کار کنن .... نسخه فول رو هم ندیدم ولی به زودی تاپیک اون هم منتشر میشه .............. (واسه من فرقی نمیکنه دوست عزیز)




> لازم  به ذکر هست که عقل همه کاربران به چشمشون نیست و خیلی ها بودن که با  دیدن  این تاپیک ها از بنده توضیحاتی خواستن در مورد عملکرد پروتکتور و ...  که  بعضیهاشون اقدام به خرید هم کردن ( کاربرانی که تمایل داشتن PM بدن تا   اسمشون همینجا اعلام بشه ) پس خواهشا" همه را به کیش خود ندانید.


رو بسته سیگار نوشته عامل سرطان ولی خیلیا باز میکشن  :لبخند:  .... این تاپیک به نیت اطلاع رسانی زده شده نه مشتری پرانی! .... کاربران جستجو میکنن نظرات رو میخونن و تصمیم میگیرن  کسی برای کسی حکم نمیکنه ... اتفاقا چند نفری هم برای خرید با من مشورت کردن .... این یک امر طبیعیه ... همان طوری که من برای خرید به تمام کسایی که دارن این تاپیک رو دنبال میکنن پیام دادم.




> فکر میکنم مدیران چندباری گفتن که بحث باید فنی باشه و متاسفانه چیزی که در این تاپیک وجود نداره بحث فنی هست پس لطف کنید اگر جای ایراد فنی پیدا نمیکنید ایراد بنی اسرائیلی هم نگیرید.
> متشکرم.


این تاپیک بررسی حفاظ بود خرید، پشتیبانی و ... بحث فنی نبود ! مدیران هم در  اینجا و جاهای دیگه خوب فعال هستن و کلی از پست ها رو که مناسب نبوده حذف  کردن! بحث فنی هم در تاپیکی مستقل از این انجام شد...

----------


## BLaCkViRuS

بابا ول کنید بزارید کارشو بکنه  :قهقهه: 

حاج نیما مشغول باش ولش کن اصلاً .نرود میخ فولادی ( از آلیاژ SPK آبکاری شده  :لبخند گشاده!:   :بامزه: ) در سنگ

 :گیج:

----------


## Nima NT

> ایشون پول داده وظیفه شما یا هر فروشنده دیگه اینه که خدمات بده ... به   فروشنده ربطی نداره که مشتری محصول رو استفاده میکنه یا میزاره دم در ...
> اقای مازیار (پسر خالم نیست)  فعالیتشون رو تو تاپیک های دیگه دیدم ... تا   اونجایی که میدونم پروکتور هم نساختن!! که بخوان محصول شما رو خراب کنن  ...  ایشون یک بنده خدایی هستن مثل من و خیلیای دیگه که به گفته خودتون  نسخه  1.9 حفاظ رو که پر از مشکل بود خریدن و نه از نرم افزار تونستن  استفاده کنن  و نه پولشون پس داده شده!


خوب خدا پدرت و بیامرزه ، من هم همین رو میگم ، من ارسال کردم کسی که استفاده نکرده دیگه حق اظهار نظر و ... نداره.



> بله همون طور که گفتید تمامی مشکلات در نسخه 1.9 بود که من حاضر نشدم با  مشکلات موجود از نرم افزار استفاده کنم حالا دوستانی هم حاضرن با این  پروتکتور کار کنن .... نسخه فول رو هم ندیدم ولی به زودی تاپیک اون هم  منتشر میشه .............. (واسه من فرقی نمیکنه دوست عزیز)


بله خوب برای مشکلات اگر خاطرتون باشه فیکس هم ارسال میشد و نیمدونم شما تا کی فیکس ها رو دریافت کردید ولی آقای مازیار محبت کردن و فیکس ها رو دریافت نمیکردن حالا دیگه این مشکل خودشون هست ، نسخه دو پرو هم که ریلیز شد نسخه دمو ازش ریلیز میشه که دیگه کسی اینطوری چوب لا چرخ برنامه نکنه و براش فیس و افاده نیاد.!



> این تاپیک بررسی حفاظ بود خرید، پشتیبانی و ... بحث فنی نبود ! مدیران هم  در  اینجا و جاهای دیگه خوب فعال هستن و کلی از پست ها رو که مناسب نبوده  حذف  کردن! بحث فنی هم در تاپیکی مستقل از این انجام شد...


فکر میکنم مساله پشتیبانی هم یه جورایی فنی هست و باید با مثال بارز عنوان بشه و نه با من دوست ندارم ، من پولم و میخوام و ...
وگرنه اگر اینطوری باشه با هر بار کرش کردن ویندوز من باید یک ایمیل به مایکروسافت بزنم که پولم رو پس بدید ( جسارتا" ویندوز بنده ارجینال هستش ).



> بابا ول کنید بزارید کارشو بکنه 
> 
> حاج نیما مشغول باش ولش کن اصلاً .نرود میخ فولادی ( از آلیاژ SPK آبکاری شده  ) در سنگ


شما چقدر بانمکی بابا ، حیف نشی یه وقت !!!

----------

